# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  «Կաշառակեր» դասախոսների «դիմակազերծումը»

## Sunny Stream

Այսօր "Միասին" շարժման նախաձեռնությամբ Երևանի կոնտրոնում գրեթե ամենուր փակցված էին ԲՈՒՀերի դասախոսների լուսանկարները` *"ԿԱՇԱՌԱԿԵՐ"* գրությամբ:  :Hands Up:  Ճիշտն ասած, ինքս դեռ ծանոթ դասախոսի լուսանկարի չեմ հանդիպել,բայց կարծում եմ, որ շատ լավ ու համարձակ քայլ են արել միասինները! Իրենցից նման բան չէի սպասում, վերջապես մի յուրօրինակ բան արեցին, որն ակնհայտ աղմուկ բաձրացրեց ու որոշ հետևանքներ հաստատ կունենա:

Դուք հանդիպե՞լ եք ծանոթ դասախոսների լուսանկարների... արդարացի՞ էր պիտակավորումը:

----------


## Chuk

Սեդ, իսկ եթե անձնական վրեժխնդրությունից ելնելով ազնիվ մարդու նկար փակցվի՞  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.03.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Սեդ, իսկ եթե անձնական վրեժխնդրությունից ելնելով ազնիվ մարդու նկար փակցվի՞


տարբերակ է, բայց ինչ-որ հավատս չի գալիս է... համաձայն եմ, ես էլ եմ բախվել էն իրականությանը, որ սովորաբար ներԲՈՒՀական կյանքում դասախոսների մասին վախենալու լեգենդներ են հյուսում ուղղակի նրանցից վառված ուսանողները, բայց էս դեպքում կհավատամ, եթե միայն 100%-անոց փաստարկ բերվի, որ էդ դասախոսն իսկապես կաշառակեր չի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կներեք, Միասինը էն ՀՀԿաՍերժամոլ ուսանողական միությունը չի?: Եթե սխալվում եմ, թող ներեն: Իսկ եթե չեմ սխալվում, թող առաջինը իրենց սիրեցյալ նախագահի նկարը փակցնեն ամեն տեղ նույն գրությամբ:

----------

Elmo (12.03.2009), Janita Hero (13.03.2009), Kuk (12.03.2009), Yellow Raven (12.03.2009), Աբելյան (12.03.2009), Նարե (12.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> տարբերակ է, բայց ին-որ հավատս չի գալիս է... համաձայն եմ, ես էլ եմ բախվել էն իրականությանը, որ դասախոսների մասին վախենալու լեգենդներ են հյուսում ուղղակի նրանցից վառված ուսանողները, բայց էս դեպքում կհավատամ, եթե միայն 100%-անոց փաստարկ բերվի, որ էդ դասախոսն իսկապես կաշառակեր չի:


Կոնկրետ իմ համար «Միասին» նախաձեռնությունն այն խումբը չի, որի նման քայլը կարող եմ դիտել հալած յուղի տեղ: Խիստ վերապահումով եմ մոտենում այս խմբին, գիտեմ որ ոչ մաքուր միջոցներով ու ոչ մաքուր նպատակներով ստեղծված խումբ է:

Այլ կերպ ասած՝ գողը գողից գողացավ, Աստված տեսավ՝ զարմացավ:

Կոնկրետ այս խմբի կողմից նման գործունեությունը համարում եմ բացասական երևույթ, քանի որ չկան փաստեր ու սա ըստ էություն ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան զրպարտություն, իսկ կարծես թե համապատասխան գործեր չեն սկսվում, կասկածում եմ, որ իշխանական աջակցություն վայելող, ժողովրդի ականջին լապշա կախելու հերթական անիմաստ տրյուկ է:

----------

Dragon (14.03.2009), Kita (12.03.2009), Norton (12.03.2009), Ձայնալար (12.03.2009), Նարե (12.03.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կուզենայի, որ Ակումբի իրավաբանները հաստատեն կամ ժխտեն ասածս, բայց կարծում եմ մարդկանց նման վարկաբեկումը, առանց կոնկրետ ապացույցներ ներկայացնելու, քրեորեն պատժելի արարք է:

----------

Moon (13.03.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (14.03.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Կներեք, Միասինը էն ՀՀԿաՍերժամոլ ուսանողական միությունը չի?: Եթե սխալվում եմ, թող ներեն: Իսկ եթե չեմ սխալվում, թող առաջինը իրենց սիրեցյալ նախագահի նկարը փակցնեն ամեն տեղ նույն գրությամբ:


Չես սխալվում, հենց իրենք են, խորհուրդիդ էլ միանում եմ... բայց էս էլ կարևոր է, չէ՞: Բոլոր ոլորտներում կա էս բացը, բայց կոնկրետ ուսանողության համար էսօր էս շատ սուր խնդիր է, եթե լուրջ նայենք: Հենց հիմա մեզ մոտ էլ մեկը կա, ամեն դասին ուզում է իր գիրքն ամեն կերպ մեզ վաճառած լինել, բոլոր քաղաքավարի մերժումները սպառել եմ, էլ չգիտեմ մյուս անգամ ոնց եմ պատասխանելու, դե մեծ հարգված մարդ է...

----------


## Ambrosine

անձամբ չեմ տեսել, բայց հայլուրի ցույց տված նկարներով, ա1 պլյուսի նկարներով ես միայն անծանոթ դեմքեր տեսա... այն դասախոսները, որոնք կաշառակերությամբ ապահովել են նույնիսկ իրենց ծոռներին, չկային

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չես սխալվում, հենց իրենք են, խորհուրդիդ էլ միանում եմ... բայց էս էլ կարևոր է, չէ՞: Բոլոր ոլորտներում կա էս բացը, բայց կոնկրետ ուսանողության համար էսօր էս շատ սուր խնդիր է, եթե լուրջ նայենք: Հենց հիմա մեզ մոտ էլ մեկը կա, ամեն դասին ուզում է իր գիրքն ամեն կերպ մեզ վաճառած լինել, բոլոր քաղաքավարի մերժումները սպառել եմ, էլ չգիտեմ մյուս անգամ ոնց եմ պատասխանելու, դե մեծ հարգված մարդ է...


Կրթության ոլորտում կաշառակերության դեմ պայքարելը լավ բան է, բայց ոչ մնամ ձևով: Երկիրը վերից վար կոռումպացված է, իսկ սրանք երկու դասախոսի հետրից են ընկել: Ձև էլի: Նման շոուներին չեմ վստահում:

----------


## Enigmatic

Ուղակի խայտառակություն էր,էն էլ նկարներով,առանց ապացույց ,իբր ինչ,այ մարդ հիմա ում էլ տաս կվերցնեն ու ընդանրապես կարծում եմ էտ երբեք էլ չի վերանա,համել... առանց դրա էլ չի լինի կարծում եմ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> անձամբ չեմ տեսել, բայց հայլուրի ցույց տված նկարներով, ա1 պլյուսի նկարներով ես միայն անծանոթ դեմքեր տեսա... այն դասախոսները, որոնք կաշառակերությամբ ապահովել են նույնիսկ իրենց ծոռներին, չկային


էտ դասախոսները համալսարանների կառավարման խորհրդում են, որոնք կառավարման խորհուրդների նախագահ են ընտրում Սերժին կամ Մուկին; Դրանց նկարներն ով կդնի ? 

Հա, մեկ էլ, դրանք նաև այն դասախոսներն են, որոնց նախաձեռնությամբ ու աջակցությամբ էլ ստեղծվել է Միասինը:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> աանց դրա էլ չի լինի կարծում եմ


բայց էս մասշտաբներո՞վ, ախր մարդկանց համար նորմա է դարձել կաշառք վերցնելը... կաշառք տվողին մեղադրելը ճիշտ դիրքորոշում է, բայց իմ կարծիքով էդ օբյեկտիվությունը պետք է սովորական քաղաքացիների մակարդակի խնդիրների դեպքում, իսկ երբ խոսքը գնում է ուսանող-դասախոս հարաբերությունների մասին, պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ դասախոսը նաև բարոյախոսի դերում պիտի հանդես գա, էնպես որ մեղքի ավելի մեծ բաժին է կրում, ամեն դեպքում:

----------


## Արտիստ

Ես Միասին-ին միշտ հավատում էի: Եկենք պայքարենք Միասին: Ապրեն, հոյակապ միտք էր:

Հ.Գ. Տեսնես են կուռտկաներից չի մնացել? Տանենք տանք անտուն մարդկանց :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic

> բայց էս մասշտաբներո՞վ, ախր մարդկանց համար նորմա է դարձել կաշառք վերցնելը... կաշառք տվողին մեղադրելը ճիշտ դիրքորոշում է, բայց իմ կարծիքով էդ օբյեկտիվությունը պետք է սովորական քաղաքացիների մակարդակի խնդիրների դեպքում, իսկ երբ խոսքը գնում է ուսանող-դասախոս հարաբերությունների մասին, պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ դասախոսը նաև բարոյախոսի դերում պիտի հանդես գա, էնպես որ մեղքի ավելի մեծ բաժին է կրում, ամեն դեպքում:


հա,բայց կան դեպքեր,որ էլ ելք չկա անգամ դասախոսին են չերեզ չերեզ համոզում որ վերցնի հասկանում ես,դե մարդիկ էլ առիթից օգտվելով թիվ են կրակում,համենայնդեպս ոչմեկ էլ փողից չի հրաժարվի:Էսքան ժամանակ մի հատ դասախոս  եմ ունեցել ինձ երեք տարի դասա տվել ,այ ինքը երբեք կաշառք չի վերցրել ու չի էլ վերցնի մի պարզ պատճաով որ ինքը շաաատ հարուստ կին ա, ու իսկական լավ մասնագետ որ իրա միակ ցանկությունը իրոք կրթելն ա ուսանողներին

----------

eduard30 (04.02.2010)

----------


## masivec

Սաղ հեչ, որ կաշառակերությունը վերանա, ոնց եմ քննություն ստանալու :Cray:  :Cray:

----------

Morpheus_NS (12.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, եթե դասախոսը քեզ չի նշանակում հատուկ նրա համար, որ տանես փող տաս, եթե դու ամբողջ կուրսը ծերից-ծեր գիտես, բայց լիկվիդ ես ընկնում, եթե գնում ես դեկանատ, ասում եմ դրա հետ մենք գլուխ չունենք, գնա լիկվիդին կստանաս, ոնց մեղադրես էլ ուսանողին: Կոնկրետ էս ցուցակից ես մի քանի հոգու ճանաչում եմ ու իրանք էտ կարգի դասախոսներ են: Կոնկրետ մեր ինստիտում ամեն 5 դասախոսից 4-ը կաշառք ա վերցնում, բայց դրանք առանձնահատուկ են: 
> Բոլոր անմեղները թող բողոքեն: Թող բուհը ավարտած ուսանողների շրջանում սոցհարցում անցկացնեն, տեսնեն էտ դասախոսները կաշառակեր են, թե ոչ: Անկախ նրանից, թե ով ա կազմակերպել, ինչ նպատակներ ա հետապնդում, ակցիան ինքնին կարգին բան ա, թող իմանան, որ անպատժելի չեն:


Մորֆեուս ջան, միայն այն, որ քո բերած փաստարկների համար դու և այդ «Միասին» շարժման անդամները կարծում են թե դասախոսի մեջ է մեղքը, ինձ ստիպում է քամահրանքով վերաբերվել այս ակցիային: Բայց դա մի կողմ:
Իսկ ուշադրություն դարձրու.




> ...Այսօր «Միասին» երիտասարդական շարժման ակցիայի շրջանակներում քաղաքի կենտրոնական հատվածներում, հատկապես բուհերի շրջակայքում փակցվել էին տարբեր բուհերում դասավանդող մի շարք դասախոսների նկարներ «Կաշառակեր» վերտառությամբ: *«Կաշառակերներին» ակցիայի կազմակերպիչները հայտանաբերել են ուսանողների օգնությամբ:*


Սկզբից թվում է թե «Միասին» երիտասարդական շարժումը հենց ուսանողներ են, որոնք բողոքում են կաշառակեր դասախոսներից, այնինչ «Միասին»-ը ուսանողների հետ կապ ունի այնքանով, որ ուսանողներին խնդրել են մի քանի կաշառակեր դասախոսի անուն ասել և ասել են, ընդ որում շշկռվել դասախոսին խառնել են Եգիպտոսում Հայաստանի դեսպանի խորհրդականի հետ: Այսինքն իրականում ուսանողները օգտագործվել են «Միասին»-ի ռեյթինգը բարձրացնելու համար,  քանի որ թվում է, թե առաջինը ուսանողները պիտի այս ակցիան կազմակերպեին որպես շահագռգիռ կամ տուժված կամ բողոքական և ոչ թե ինչ-որ «Միասին» ու դեռ ուսանողներին էլ կոչ աներ միանալ.




> Կազմակերպիչները  կոչ են անում բոլոր ուսանողներին միանալ իրենց պայքարին և աջակցել կոռուպցիան, կաշառակերությունը եւ մյուս անօրինական երևույթները բուհերից արմատախիլ անելու գործին:
> 
> «Եկել է ժամանակը, որ ուսանողներն իրենք զբաղվեն իրենց բուհերում օրինականության հաստատման գործով: Կրթական համակարգում գործող կոռուպցիան նպաստում է մյուս բոլոր համակարգերում դրա ձևավորմանը այն պարզ պատճառով, որ մեր կրթական համակարգն արտադրում է կոռումպացված կադրեր այլ համակարգերի համար: Հետեւաբար, բուհական կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարն է այս պահին կարեւորագույնը»,- գրված է շարժման կայքէջում:


Կարելի է ասել, որ այստեղ ուսանողները ընդհամենը գործիք են եղել: Իսկ «Միասին»-ի գործունեության մասին թերևս որոշ բաներ հայտնի է, տարին մեկ երկու անգամ պետք է գալիս աղմուկ բարձրացնել, բարձրացնում են, ճիշտ է, մի քիչ պայթող փուչիկի աղմուկի է նման, բայց դե հիմա. ոնց կարում են, տենց էլ աշխատում են:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆեուս ջան, միայն այն, որ քո բերած փաստարկների համար դու և այդ «Միասին» շարժման անդամները կարծում են թե դասախոսի մեջ է մեղքը, ինձ ստիպում է քամահրանքով վերաբերվել այս ակցիային: Բայց դա մի կողմ:
> Իսկ ուշադրություն դարձրու.
> 
> 
> Սկզբից թվում է թե «Միասին» երիտասարդական շարժումը հենց ուսանողներ են, որոնք բողոքում են կաշառակեր դասախոսներից, այնինչ «Միասին»-ը ուսանողների հետ կապ ունի այնքանով, որ ուսանողներին խնդրել են մի քանի կաշառակեր դասախոսի անուն ասել և ասել են, ընդ որում շշկռվել դասախոսին խառնել են Եգիպտոսում Հայաստանի դեսպանի խորհրդականի հետ: Այսինքն իրականում ուսանողները օգտագործվել են «Միասին»-ի ռեյթինգը բարձրացնելու համար,  քանի որ թվում է, թե առաջինը ուսանողները պիտի այս ակցիան կազմակերպեին որպես շահագռգիռ կամ տուժված կամ բողոքական և ոչ թե ինչ-որ «Միասին» ու դեռ ուսանողներին էլ կոչ աներ միանալ.
> 
> 
> Կարելի է ասել, որ այստեղ ուսանողները ընդհամենը գործիք են եղել: Իսկ «Միասին»-ի գործունեության մասին թերևս որոշ բաներ հայտնի է, տարին մեկ երկու անգամ պետք է գալիս աղմուկ բարձրացնել, բարձրացնում են, ճիշտ է, մի քիչ պայթող փուչիկի աղմուկի է նման, բայց դե հիմա. ոնց կարում են, տենց էլ աշխատում են:


Էտ Եգիպտոսի դեսպանի մասին ասվեց, որ մենակ նկարն ա իրենը եղել:
Իսկ ընդհանրապես ասեմ, որ ես տեսնում եմ, որ որոշ կաշառակերներ էսօր արդեն գլուխները կախ են քայլում ու էտ իմ համար արդեն դրական ա: 
Էս խոսակցությունը մի ուրիշ թեմայա հիշեցնում: Էն որ ասում էիք. մի անձնավորեք... Բա հիմա դուք խի՞ եք անձնավորում...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էտ Եգիպտոսի դեսպանի մասին ասվեց, որ մենակ նկարն ա իրենը եղել:


երեխեք, Եգիպտոսի դեսպանը չի... շատ չէր լինի? :LOL: 
հասարակ աշխատող է

----------

Morpheus_NS (13.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Էտ Եգիպտոսի *դեսպանի* մասին ասվեց, որ մենակ նկարն ա իրենը եղել:


Հայաստանում Եգիպտոսի Արաբական Հանրապետության ատրակարգ և լիազոր դեսպան Հրաչյա Փոլանդ*յան* :LOL:  :LOL: 

Դեսպանի անունը կարծեմ *Վահիդ ադ-դին Իսմայիլ Ջալալ* է :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էտ Եգիպտոսի դեսպանի մասին ասվեց, որ մենակ նկարն ա իրենը եղել:
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես ասեմ, որ ես տեսնում եմ, որ որոշ կաշառակերներ էսօր արդեն գլուխները կախ են քայլում ու էտ իմ համար արդեն դրական ա: 
> Էս խոսակցությունը մի ուրիշ թեմայա հիշեցնում: Էն որ ասում էիք. մի անձնավորեք... Բա հիմա դուք խի՞ եք անձնավորում...


Ես արդեն հոգնել եմ այս դեմագոգիայի մեջ թաթախված լոլոներից ու կտերից։ Մենակ չասես թե հեսա ամոթից էլ կաշառք չի վերցնի նա, ով ամբողջ կյանքում կաշառք է վերցրել, կաշառք վերցնելուց չէր ամաչում, իր նկարը ցեխի մեջ տեսնելուց կամաչի… սովետի ինչքան գաղափարախոսություն ու լոզունգ կար հետ բերեցինք, առանց դրա չենք կարողանում։ Հարգելիս, գոյություն ունի կաշառակերության մասին հոդված՝ քրեական օրենսգրքում։ Այդ հոդվածը գրվել է հենց կաշառակերության դեմ պայքարելու համար, իբր։ Կաշառակերության դեմ եթե ուսանողը ուզում է պայքարել, ապա քո վերը նշած դեպքում, երբ դասախոսը առանց կաշառքի ոչ մի կերպ գնահատական չի նշանակում, ուսանողին չի լսում, բլա բլա բլա, ապա ուսանողը եթե քաղաքացիական հասուն մտածելակերպ ունի, ապա միևնույն է չի տալիս նրան այդ կաշառքը, չի ներքաշվում հանցագործության մեջ, այլ բողոքում ու ընդհուպ մինչև հայց է ներկայացնում դատարան, ու ոչ թե ինչ–որ կազմակերպության ջահելներին ասում է դասախոսի անունը (բայց միարժամանակ դասախոսին տալիս է կաշառքը :Smile:  ), սրանք ինտերնետինց դասախոսի նկարն են ճարում, տպում ու կպցնում են պատին, այստեղ որևէ քաղաքակիրթ բան չեմ տեսնում, այլ ոտից գլուխ դեմագոգիա, որի հետևանքով ուսանողի առանց այն էլ աղավաղված մտածելակերպը ավելի է աղավաղվում։ Ի՞նչ անձնավորելու մասին է խոսքը։ Պարզապես այս «պայքարի» ձևից էլ երևում է թե ով է կանգնած ետևում։ Ես խղճում եմ այն երիտասարդներին, որոնք միամտորեն ընկնում են այս դեմագոգիայի ջրերը ու լող են տալիս ակամա դեմագոգիային ծառայելով։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էտ Եգիպտոսի դեսպանի մասին ասվեց, որ մենակ նկարն ա իրենը եղել:…





> Հայաստանում Եգիպտոսի Արաբական Հանրապետության ատրակարգ և լիազոր դեսպան Հրաչյա Փոլանդ*յան*
> 
> Դեսպանի անունը կարծեմ *Վահիդ ադ-դին Իսմայիլ Ջալալ* է


Ինֆորմացիան մի աղավաղեք.



> * խառնել են Եգիպտոսում Հայաստանի դեսպանի խորհրդականի հետ:*





> Այսօր ԵՊՀ հասարակայնության հետ կապերի եւ լրատվության վարչությունից մեզ տեղեկացրին, որ թեեւ Հրաչյա Փոլադյանը ԵՊՀ արեւելագիտության ֆակուլտետի շրջանավարտ է, բայց երբեք չի դասավանդել ԵՊՀ-ում: Ներկայումս նա Եգիպտոսում ՀՀ դեսպանի խորհրդականն է:

----------


## Լեո

> ...Մենակ չասես թե հեսա ամոթից էլ կաշառք չի վերցնի նա, ով ամբողջ կյանքում կաշառք է վերցրել, կաշառք վերցնելուց չէր ամաչում, իր նկարը ցեխի մեջ տեսնելուց կամաչի… սովետի ինչքան գաղափարախոսություն ու լոզունգ կար հետ բերեցինք, առանց դրա չենք կարողանում։


Կաշառակերը երբեք չի փոխվի. Էնպես որ եկեք նրան հանգիստ թողենք, թող իր գործը հանգիստ խղճով ու պարզ ճակատով անի...
Միտք էր, բռավո՜...



> Հարգելիս, գոյություն ունի կաշառակերության մասին հոդված՝ քրեական օրենսգրքում։ Այդ հոդվածը գրվել է հենց կաշառակերության դեմ պայքարելու համար, իբր։ Կաշառակերության դեմ եթե ուսանողը ուզում է պայքարել, ապա քո վերը նշած դեպքում, երբ դասախոսը առանց կաշառքի ոչ մի կերպ գնահատական չի նշանակում, ուսանողին չի լսում, բլա բլա բլա, ապա ուսանողը եթե քաղաքացիական հասուն մտածելակերպ ունի, ապա միևնույն է չի տալիս նրան այդ կաշառքը, չի ներքաշվում հանցագործության մեջ, այլ բողոքում ու ընդհուպ մինչև* հայց է ներկայացնում դատարան,* ու ոչ թե ինչ–որ կազմակերպության ջահելներին ասում է դասախոսի անունը, սրանք ինտերնետինց դասախոսի նկարն են ճարում, տպում ու կպցնում են պատին, այստեղ որևէ քաղաքակիրթ բան չեմ տեսնում, այլ ոտից գլուխ դեմագոգիա, որի հետևանքով ուսանողի առանց այն էլ աղավաղված մտածելակերպը ավելի է աղավաղվում։ Ի՞նչ անձնավորելու մասին է խոսքը։ Պարզապես այս «պայքարի» ձևից էլ երևում է թե ով է կանգնած ետևում։ Ես խղճում եմ այն երիտասարդներին, որոնք միամտորեն ընկնում են այս դեմագոգիայի ջրերը ու լող են տալիս ակամա դեմագոգիային ծառայելով։


Որ միամիտ մարդը կարդա, կկարծի Նորվեգիայում ենք ապրում :LOL: 
Հայաստանում դատարաններ էլ կա՞ն :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կաշառակերը երբեք չի փոխվի. Էսնպես որ եկեք նրան հանգիստ թողենք, թող իր գործը հանգիստ խղճով ու պարզ ճակատով անի...
> Միտք էր, բռավո՜...
> 
> 
> Որ միամիտ մարդը կարդա, կկարծի Նորվեգիայում ենք ապրում
> Հայաստանում դատարաններ էլ կա՞ն


Լեո, իսկապե՞ս այդքան բարդ է հասկանալը։ Ապօրինության ու անարդարության դեմ պայքարելու համար պետությունը ունի միջոցներ. Օրենք, Դատական համակարգ, Պատժիչ հիմնարկներ։ Եթե դրանք չեն աշխատում, ապա պետք է առաջին հերթին պայքարել դրանք աշխատեցնելու համար, ոչ թե գտնել թե ինչքան անպաշտպան հարիֆ կա, որ կաշառքի համար կաերլի է մեղադրել, որ խոշոր կալիբրի թալանչիներն ու կաշառակերների վրայից ուշադրությունը շեղվի, իրենք շարունակեն խրախճանքը։ Եթե Հայաստանում դատարաններ չկան, դու ինչու՞ ես սևեռվել դասախոսների վրա, թե՞ դասախոսների վրա կաշառակեր գրելու ու ցեխի մեջ գցելու համար ոստիկանությունը դուբինկեքով տփոց չի տալիս։

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, իսկապե՞ս այդքան բարդ է հասկանալը։ Ապօրինության ու անարդարության դեմ պայքարելու համար պետությունը ունի միջոցներ. Օրենք, Դատական համակարգ, Պատժիչ հիմնարկներ։ Եթե դրանք չեն աշխատում, ապա պետք է առաջին հերթին պայքարել դրանք աշխատեցնելու համար, ոչ թե գտնել թե ինչքան անպաշտպան հարիֆ կա, որ կաշառքի համար կաերլի է մեղադրել, որ խոշոր կալիբրի թալանչիներն ու կաշառակերների վրայից ուշադրությունը շեղվի, իրենք շարունակեն խրախճանքը։ Եթե Հայաստանում դատարաններ չկան, դու ինչու՞ ես սևեռվել դասախոսների վրա, թե՞ դասախոսների վրա կաշառակեր գրելու ու ցեխի մեջ գցելու համար ոստիկանությունը դուբինկեքով տփոց չի տալիս։


 Հասկանալը բարդ չէ, ուղղակի ավելի հեշտ է անզեն աչքով Սատուրնի օղակը տեսել, քան քո ասած պետական կառույցները: Մի՞թե չի երևում, որ էս կազմաքանդ երկրում օրենք-մորենք չկա: Սա մեկ:
Եվ երկրորդ, կաշառակերը կաշառակեր է՝ անկախ տրամաչափից: Եվ նրանից ցանկացածի դեմ պայքարել ես ողջունում եմ:
Էսքան բան :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Մի՞թե չի երևում, որ էս կազմաքանդ երկրում օրենք-մորենք չկա: …


Օրենք–մօրենք չկա, ու դու չե՞ս ուզում կաշառք տալ, ստացիր գնահատականդ ատրճանակի սպառնալիքով, կամ միանգամից գլխից խփիր բոլոր այն դասախոսներին, որոնք քեզնից կաշառք կուզեն։ Ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը։ Դասախոսի նկար տպելն ու պատին կպցնելն էլ ինչ թիթիզություն էր… Լեո, իսկ մի հիմար հարց տամ էլի… երկրում օրենք–մօրենք չկա, իսկ հետաքրքիր է ամոթ կա՞, զվարճալի կլինի, եթե ասես կա :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> Օրենք–մօրենք չկա, ու դու չե՞ս ուզում կաշառք տալ, ստացիր գնահատականդ ատրճանակի սպառնալիքով, կամ միանգամից գլխից խփիր բոլոր այն դասախոսներին, որոնք քեզնից կաշառք կուզեն։ Ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը։ Դասախոսի նկար տպելն ու պատին կպցնելն էլ ինչ թիթիզություն էր… Լեո, իսկ մի հիմար հարց տամ էլի… երկրում օրենք–մօրենք չկա, իսկ հետաքրքիր է ամոթ կա՞, զվարճալի կլինի, եթե ասես կա


Հավատա՛, շատ եմ ուզել հենց տեղում գլխից խփել, ուղղակի հա՛մ ատրճանակ չեմ ունեցել, հա՛մ էլ չեմ ուզել մի ինչ-որ ճիճվի պատճառով կյանքս խորտակել (մեկ-մեկ էլ ուզեցել եմ թքել հենց երեսին, ափսոս «դուխս» չի հերիքել): 

Վիշա՛պ, երկրում ամոթ կա, բայց դա չի վերաբերում կեղտոտներին (այս բառի ամենալայն իմաստով):

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հավատա՛, շատ եմ ուզել հենց տեղում գլխից խփել, ուղղակի հա՛մ ատրճանակ չեմ ունեցել, հա՛մ էլ չեմ ուզել մի ինչ-որ ճիճվի պատճառով կյանքս խորտակել (մեկ-մեկ էլ ուզեցել եմ թքեմ հենց երեսին, ափսոս «դուխս» չի հերիքել): 
> 
> Վիշա՛պ, երկրում ամոթ կա, բայց դա չի վերաբերում կեղտոտներին (այս բառի ամենալայն իմաստով):


Այ տեսնու՞մ ես։ Զգում ես, որ ինչ որ բան այնպես չէ, բայց չես կողմնորոշվում, թե որտեղից է պետք սկսել։ Իսկ չկողմնորոշվածներին սովորաբար օգտագործում են բառիդ ամանալայն իմաստով կեղտոտները, կեղտը թաքցնելու ու ապակոմնորոշելու նպատակով։ Իսկ դու ամաչեցնել ես տալիս դասախոսին, որը վաղուց 20 դոլարով ծախել է իր ամոթը, ընտանիք պահելու կամ էլ մեքենա առնելու կարիք է ունեցել, ոնց որ շատ սովորական մարդիկ։
Երբ որ գիտության ու կրթության նախարարին կձերբակալեն ասենք պաշտոնական դիրքի չարաշահման կամ պետական ծախսերի համար նախատեսված գումարները սեփական կարիքներին ծառայեցնելու համար, այդ ժամանակ ոչ մի դասախոս ռիսկ չի անի կաշառք վերցնել, չկասկածես։ Իսկ հիմա ինչպես հին խոսքն է ասում. Արտ խախուտ, մահանան՝ կարկուտ։

----------


## Second Chance

Հայաստանի բուհերում սովորաբար կաշառք առաջարկողն ուսանողն է լինում: Այսպես ասած ուսանողներն են հիմնականում սովորացրել դասախոսներին կաշառակերության: Հենց գնահատականը չի դնում միանգամից փող են առաջարկում: Դասախոսն էլ դե վերցնում է: Ինչպես պահանջարկն է ծնում առաջարկ, այնպես էլ առաջարկը՝ պահանջարկ:

Այսինքն դուրս է գալիս որ մեղքը կիսվում է և այն երկկողմանի է: Հետևաբար կարելի էր գտնել կաշառք տվող ուսանողներին ու նրանց նկարների հետ միասին փակցնել, որովհետև այս դեպքում անարդարություն է դուրս գալիս: 

Մորաքրոջս աղջիկը քանի անգամ նման իրավիճակներում է հայտնվել, դասախոսը չէր դնում բարձր գնահատական, թեև մորաքրոջս աղջիկը գերազանց ուսանող էր: Նա էլ ոչ թե ուրիշների նման կաշառք է առաջարկում, որպեսզի ստանա իրեն արժանի գնահատականը, այլ հրավիրում է հանձնաժողով և տալիս  իր քննությունը, դասախոսն էլ խելոք արդեն դնում է գնահատականը :Smile:  :

----------

Լեո (13.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Այ տեսնու՞մ ես։ Զգում ես, որ ինչ որ բան այնպես չէ, բայց չես կողմնորոշվում, թե որտեղից է պետք սկսել։ Իսկ չկողմնորոշվածներին սովորաբար օգտագործում են բառիդ ամանալայն իմաստով կեղտոտները, կեղտը թաքցնելու ու ապակոմնորոշելու նպատակով։ Իսկ դու ամաչեցնել ես տալիս դասախոսին, որը վաղուց 20 դոլարով ծախել է իր ամոթը, ընտանիք պահելու կամ էլ մեքենա առնելու կարիք է ունեցել, ոնց որ շատ սովորական մարդիկ։
> Երբ որ գիտության ու կրթության նախարարին կձերբակալեն ասենք պաշտոնական դիրքի չարաշահման կամ պետական ծախսերի համար նախատեսված գումարները սեփական կարիքներին ծառայեցնելու համար, այդ ժամանակ ոչ մի դասախոս ռիսկ չի անի կաշառք վերցնել, չկասկածես։ Իսկ հիմա ինչպես հին խոսքն է ասում. Արտ խախուտ, մահանան՝ կարկուտ։


Մտքիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, դրա հետ երբեք չեմ էլ վիճել: 
Ուղղակի մի պահ դուրս չեկավ, էն որ ուզում է մեքենա գնի: Ջհանդամը թե չի ուզում: Ուրեմն դրա համար կաշա՞ռք պիտի վերցնի: Գլուխը պատին է տվել :Angry2:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մտքիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, դրա հետ երբեք չեմ էլ վիճել: 
> Ուղղակի մի պահ դուրս չեկավ, էն որ ուզում է մեքենա գնի: Ջհանդամը թե չի ուզում: Ուրեմն դրա համար կաշա՞ռք պիտի վերցնի: Գլուխը պատին է տվել


Լեո, մի հատ էլ հռետորական հարց տամ, իսկ շատերը, որ թանկարժեք ջիպեր են քշում, 4–5 հատ տուն ու ամառանոց ունեն, գնում են Բրազիալիա հանգստանալու, այ ինչպե՞ս են ձեռք բերում այն ամենը Հայաստանում։ Մի՞թե արդար վաստակով։ Մեկ էլ հաշվիր, թե ինչքան վճարովի սովորող ուսանողներ կան, ինչքան վճար են տալիս, դրանից ինչքան գումար է գոյանում տվյալ ինստիտուտի բյուջեում, և համեմատիր դասախոսի միջին աշխատավարձի հետ։ Մի՛ հապաղիր, սնիկերսի՛ր… էհ ինչ եմ ասում, ծանոթացի՛ր ավազակապետության սկզբուքներին :Wink:

----------


## Moon

Ցավոք սրտի, ինձ բախտ չի վիճակվել տեսնել այդ նկարները, որ գոնե իմանայի էդ ու՞մ են կաշառակեր համարում։
Իհարկե սխալ է նման ձևովպայքարելը, անթույլատրելի....ուսանողները ուզում են պայքարել, բայց մոռանում են, որ առաջին կաշառք տվողը հենց իրանք են :Think: 
Տեսնեմ որ մի 20 հոգի դուրս գան, բողոքեն ասեն, էսինչ մարդը մեզնից փող ա ուզել, ո՞վ կարող է չհավատալ, եթե մեծամասնությունն ա ասում, իհարկե մի փաստ ավել էր չէր խանգարի։ Մեզ մոտ պարզապես վախեցած են բոլորը, պայքարելու ձև չգիտեն, չունեն....
Բայց մի բան դուրս եկել ա, իմացա, որ ռեկտորի նկարն էլ ա եղել :Hands Up: 

Հ.Գ. Իմ բախտը բերել է, կյանքումս ինչ որ քննություն կամ ստուգարք ստանալու համար չեմ վճարել...մեր ֆակուլտետից ա :Love: 
Եթե մի բան էն չի լինում, մենք բողոքում են ոչ թե...

----------


## Kuk

> Կու՛կ ջան, եթե կաշառակերին ուղղակի տուգանեն կամ գործից հանեն, դա դժվար թե այլ (կողքից նայող) կաշառակերների վրա նույնքան ազդի, որքան եթե նրան խայտառակ անեն: 
> Հետո էլ իրերն իրենց անունով կոչելը հանցագործություն չէ: Եթե կաշառակեր է (*ապացուցված* կաշառակեր), ուրեմն դրա մասին բարձրաձայնելը հանցնաք չէ:


Լեո ջան, հասնում ա՞ էդ մարդուն ազատազրկել, թող ազատազրկեն, հասնում ա տուգանել, թող տուգանեն, ոչ թե ինքնադատաստանի վերածեն, ո՞վ ա իրանց իրավունք տվել ուրիշի նկարները փողոցներում փակցնելու, թեկուզ առանց պիտակավորման: Ո՞ւր են էն կարմիր գլխարկները, որ եռագույններ էին պատռում Հյուսիսային Պողոտայում, չկա՞ն հիմա, բա ինչի՞չեն պատռում, թե՞ նենց ձևական մի երկու հատը պոկել էին, իբր գործ են անում էլի, չեն թողնում, տո այ թափթփուկներ, ուզեք էլ, չեք կարա պոկեք, ախր էդ ձեր տիրոջ հրամանն ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ցավոք սրտի, ինձ բախտ չի վիճակվել տեսնել այդ նկարները, որ գոնե իմանայի էդ ու՞մ են կաշառակեր համարում։
> …


Հրես.



> Բուհերի կաշառակերները
> …
> Այդ շաքում նշված անուններից են.
> Մարտիրոս Պետրոսյան (ՀՊՏՀ Գիտական աշխատանքների գծով պրոռեկտոր),
> Այվազյան Նորիկ (ԵՊՀ Սահմանադրական եւ միջազգային իրավունքի ամբիոնի վարիչ),
> Բաբայան Սերգեյ (ԵՊԼՀ ՕԼՖ փոխդեկան),
> Թասլաքյան Առաքել (ԵՊՀ ֆիզ-մաթ գիտ. թեկնածու, դոցենտ),
> Գրիգորյան Սերգեյ (ԵՊՀ Անօրգանական քիմիայի ամբիոնի վարիչ),
> 
> ...

----------


## Moon

> Հրես.


մերսի....բայց ու՞ր ա ռեկտորի անունը... :Sad: 
Չէ՞ որ ամեն ինչ իրանից ա սկսվում, ինձ ծանոթ մարդ էլ չկար

----------


## Վիշապ

Կարդացեք այլոց կարծիքները «Միասին»–ի այս ակցիայի մասին.

Պայքար ԲՈՒՀ-ական կոռուպցիայի դեմ  /  Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերում ՄԻԱՍԻՆ-ի "Պայքար ԲՈՒՀ-ական կոռուպցիայի դեմ" ծրագրին:
Նո քոմենթ։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Աբրահամյան Սամվել (ԵՊՀ ռոմանագերմանական բանասիրություն)


Էս մարդու մասին կյանքում ոչ մի տենց բան չեմ լսել: Իսկ ես ռոմանոյի ներքին անցուդարձից մի բան հասկանում եմ:

----------


## Moon

> Էս մարդու մասին կյանքում ոչ մի տենց բան չեմ լսել: Իսկ ես ռոմանոյի ներքին անցուդարձից մի բան հասկանում եմ:


Էդ մարդը նենց դեմք ա, միշտ գալիս ա ժուռ ֆակի լսարաններ ու ասում ա, որ ռոմանոն տեղ դասի ա... :LOL: 
Կարծեմ մականունը ժուչոկ ա, որովհետև բոլոր լսարանների դռների ետևից հետևում ա բոլորին, դե տենց լսել եմ, ես կասեի ժուռ ֆակի ժուչոկ

----------


## REAL_ist

պարզվելա նկարը որ սխալ էին դրել, դա դասախոսի տղայի նկարնա, երևի հոր նկարնեն ուզեցել դնեն ենել գուգլով տղունն են գտել :LOL:

----------

Լեո (13.03.2009)

----------


## ars83

Հետաքրքիր մի գրառում գտա «Միասինի» կայքից /ակցիայի քննարկումից/՝ մաթեմատիկայի ֆակուլտետի ուսանողների կողմից.




> Մենք` մի խումբ ուսանողներս դժգոհ ենք, հրապարակման արդյունքներից: Մենք համամիտ չենք, որ փակցոած նկարների տակ գրվում է <Կաշառակեր>. Եթե փաստարկներ չունեք, գրեք <կասկածվում է կաշառակերության մեջ>:
> Անկեղծ ասած, կարծում ենք, որ անարդարացի է նաև որոշ դասախոսների նկարները փակցնելը, որովհետև ուսանողների մեծամասնությանը ձեռնտու են կաշառակեր դասախոսները: Կոչ ենք անում սկսել ուսանողներից:
> Մասնավորապես դժգոհ ենք և խորապես վիրավորված մեր դասախոսներից Տեփոյան Լիպարիտի նկարը տեսնելու համար: Նա մեր ֆակուլտետում երբեք կաշառք չի վերցրել: Ամեն կերպ նպաստում է ուսանողների դասերին, օգնում բոլորիս: Նրան մեղադրել են իրավաբանական ֆակուլտետից կաշառք վերցնելու համար, բայց նախ` դա անհիմն մեղադրանք է, և հետո կարծում եմ իրավաբանական ֆակուլտետի ուսանողները մաթեմատիկա չգիտեն և եթե քննություն ստանալու համար չվճարեին, ապա հաստատ Տեփոյանը ռեկտորատից, ՀՀ կառավարական մարմիններից և այլ անձանցից զանգեր կստանար և ի վերջո կնշանակեր քննությունը: Այսինքն անարդարությունը միևնույն է կլիներ!!!! Կարծում ենք Տեփոյան Լիպարիտը մեղավոր ՉԷ և կարող ենք հիմնավորել մեր կարծիքը:
> Վերացնենք քննությունից առաջ ծանոթ-բարեկամային զանգերը, լկտի և անարժան ուսանողներին, հետո մտածենք նաև <կաշառակեր> դասախոսներից ազատվելու մասին:


http://www.miasin.am/am/comments/33-2.htm

Հետաքրիր է իմանալ՝ արդյո՞ք կաշառակերության մեջ մեղադրող ուսանեղների համար դասախոսի դասավանդած առարկան ոչմասնագիտական է եղել:

----------

Մարկիզ (13.03.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Մեր տեղեկություններով, *Բրյուսովի համալսարանի ուսանողները բողոքի ցույց են արել ընդդեմ կաշառակեր դասախոսների նկարները փողոցներում փակցնելու Միասին շարժման նախաձեռնության:* Երբ ֆոտոլրագրողը փորձել է մտնել համալսարան որպեսզի իրականացնի իր մասնագիտական գործունեությունը, համալսարանի պահպանության ծառայության աշխատակիցները նրան չեն թույլատրել անել այդ բանը, առացել է վեճ եւ ֆոտոլրագրողին դաժան ծեծի են ենթարկել: Վերջինս այժմ գտնվում է հիվանդանոցում` վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում:


http://www.lragir.am/src/index.php?id=country&pid=25301
Հ.Գ. Ֆոտոլրագրողն էլ Գագիկ Շամշյանն է:

----------

Ambrosine (13.03.2009), Աբելյան (13.03.2009), Աթեիստ (13.03.2009), Մարկիզ (13.03.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> պարզվելա նկարը որ սխալ էին դրել, դա դասախոսի տղայի նկարնա, երևի հոր նկարնեն ուզեցել դնեն ենել գուգլով տղունն են գտել


Դասախոս Փոլադյանի անունը Սուրեն է. բայց չեմ կարծում կաշառակեր է: Ծրագրից հետ ընկած ուսանողներին առաջարկում է մասնավոր պարապել, ինչի արդյունքում գնահատում է տվյալ ուսանողին: Էդ մարդու մասին վատ բան չեմ լսել :Think: 

հ.գ. տնաշենը նենց էլ Լևոնին նման ա :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ո՞ւր են էն կարմիր գլխարկները, որ եռագույններ էին պատռում Հյուսիսային Պողոտայում, չկա՞ն հիմա, բա ինչի՞չեն պատռում, թե՞ նենց ձևական մի երկու հատը պոկել էին, իբր գործ են անում էլի, չեն թողնում, տո այ թափթփուկներ, ուզեք էլ, չեք կարա պոկեք, ախր էդ ձեր տիրոջ հրամանն ա:


Դրանք էլի իրենց գործին են լծվել... մարդ են ծեծում :Bad:   :Angry2: 
էսօր արդեն իրարանցում էր... պետք է դեկանների նոր ընտրություններ անցկացվեն: Ուզում են ազատվել մի քանի դեկաններից, երևի խոստացված աշխատատեղերը քչություն են անում: Ու կպել են իբրև թե կաշառակերների ամենա ամենաներին... ծիծաղելի է: *Գլխավորներին էլ գրեք* :Angry2:

----------

Քամի (14.03.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> ապա հաստատ Տեփոյանը ռեկտորատից, ՀՀ կառավարական մարմիններից և այլ անձանցից զանգեր կստանար և ի վերջո կնշանակեր քննությունը


եթե կաշառակեր չէ, ապա ի՞նչի է ազգանունը Տռփոյան  :Cool:  հը՞  :Wink:  
Տռփել, նունն է թե գռփել: ճիշտ չե՞մ՛:  :Cool:  
 :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> «Մորթվելու են» մի երկու «անթիկունքավորներ». կաշառակերության դեմ այդպես չեն պայքարում
> 
> 15:09 • 13.03.09
> 
> 
> «Կաշառակեր» դասախոսների «հրապարակայնացման» «Միասին» շարժման նախաձեռնությունը, ըստ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության ղեկավար Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի, աչքի է ընկնում երկակի ստանդարտների կիրառմամբ և ոչ թե իրական պայքար է կաշառակերության դեմ, այլ կաշառակերության դեմ պայքարի իմիտացիա է։
> 
> «Ցանկացած դասախոս և պաշտոնատար անձ անմեղ է, քանի դեռ դատարանը չի ապացուցել այդ մարդկանց մեղքը, սակայն սա չի նշանակում, թե կաշառակերություն չկա»,– ասել է նա։
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am
Չուկը ստորագրեց

Առնվազն մեկի մասին իմացա, որ կաշառակեր չի: Ինֆորմացիայիս աղբյուրն իմ մոտ կասկածի տեղիք չի թողնում: Բրյուսովի դասախոսներից մեկի մասին է խոսքը, անունը չգիտեմ, կամ ամբիոնի վարիչ էր, կամ փոխդեկան: Բայց ենթադրենք անունն էլ իմանամ ու էստեղ գրեմ: Է հետո՞:

Հեշտ է մարդու անունն արատավորել, սևացնել: Առավել դժվար է այդ սևացած անունը հետո մաքրել, եթե անգամ անհիմն է սևացվել: Հիմա ենթադրենք այդ մարդու անունը հրապարակվեց, պնդեցի որ կաշառակեր չի, ներողություն արտահայտությանս, մի հայվան էլ եկավ ասեց, որ ինքը գիտի որ սա կաշառակեր ա, վերջ, ինձ չեն հավատալու, հավատալու են այդ հայվանին, չնայած խաբելու ա: Ակցիայի ջատագովներ, դեռ դրական եք, չէ՞, վերաբերվում:

----------

Norton (13.03.2009)

----------


## Moon

> Դասախոս Փոլադյանի անունը Սուրեն է. բայց չեմ կարծում կաշառակեր է: Ծրագրից հետ ընկած ուսանողներին առաջարկում է մասնավոր պարապել, ինչի արդյունքում գնահատում է տվյալ ուսանողին: Էդ մարդու մասին վատ բան չեմ լսել
> 
> հ.գ. տնաշենը նենց էլ Լևոնին նման ա


վայ, ուրեմն ինքը էն դասախո՞սն ա, որ ինչքան համալսարանում տեսնում եմ, ասում եմ, էլի ԼՏՊ-ն :LOL: 
Ախր շաաաատ նման ա

----------

Աբելյան (13.03.2009)

----------


## Moon

Էդ Շամշյանի գլխին միշտ գալովի ա, խեղճը։ Բայց երանի իրան, ամենահայտնին ա ֆոտոլրագրողների մեջ, ապրի, որ կուրսային էի գրում, մամուլի ակումբի արխիվի մեջ իրա անունը շատ ա հիշատակված՝ որպես ոտնահարված լրագրողի։

----------


## Moon

Ժողովուրդ կարդացեք էստեղ Շամշյանը հիվանդանոցում
A1+-ից ա

*Գագիկ Շամշյան. ՚Ինձ ծեծում էր նաեւ պրոռեկտորըՙ*
՚Նույնիսկ մեր օլիգարխների սափրագլուխներն այսքան դաժան չէին գտնվել իմ նկատմամբՙ,-՚Ա1+ՙ-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց ՚Նաիրիՙ բժշկական կենտրոնի վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում գտնվող ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը: Վերջինս այսօր դաժան ծեծի է ենթարկվել Վալերի Բրյուսովի անվան լեզվաբանական համալսարանում:

Գագիկ Շամշյանը իր մասնագիտագիտական գործունեության ընթացքում բազմիցս բռնությունների է ենթարկվել, սակայն նման ծանր վնասվածքներ ՚Առավոտՙ եւ ՚Չորրորդ իշխանությունՙ թերթերի ֆոտոթղթակիցը ստանում էր առաջին անգամ:

Ըստ Գագիկ Շամշյանի` ինքը Լեզվաբանական համալսարանի ուսանողների ակցիայից հետո մյուս լրագրողների հետ գնացել է հիշյալ բուհ եւ ցանկացել է ստանալ նաեւ համալսարանի ղեկավարության կարծիքը: Անվտանգության աշխատակիցների հետ լեզվակռիվ է սկսվել, որից հետո իրեն ծեծի են ենթարկել:

Իսկ ծեծողների ինքնությունը պարզելու համար ըստ Շամշյանի կան բավարար փաստեր. ՚Համալսարանի անվտանգության աշխատակիցներն էին, ինչպես նաեւ պրոռեկտորներից մեկը: Նրանց դուր չեկավ, երբ ես կատարում էի իմ մասնագիտական պարտականությունը` լուսանկարում է հարմար դիրքից: Երբ ինձ ծեծում էին, հասցրել եմ կատարել մի քանի լուսանկարներ: Քիչ առաջ պարզեցի նաեւ, որ համալսարանում տեղի ունեցող միջոցառմանը ներկա հեռուստաընկերությունները եւս նկարահանել են, թե ինչպես են ինձ ծեծումՙ:

Գագիկ Շամշյանը վրա հարձակվողները նրան խփել են նաեւ վայր ընկած ժամանակ: Ֆոտոլրագրողի ստացել է ուժեղ հարվածներ գոտկատեղից ներքեւ: ՚Նաիրիՙ բժշկական կենտրոնի փոխտնօրեն Սիրանուշ Մարտիրոսյանը նշեց, որ բոլոր հետազոտությունները կատարվել են: Ըստ բժշկի` Շամշյանի մոտ ախտորոշվել է միզուկի առաջնային հատվածի մասնակի վնասում, եւ հիվանդի վիճակը աստիճանաբար կայունանում է:

Գագիկ Շամշյանը եւս հաստատեց, որ իր վիճակը գնալով կայունանում է: Նա հայտնեց նաեւ, որ իրեն արդեն այցելել են ոստիկանությունից:

Ինչպես ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին հայտնեցին ոստիկանության լրատվական ծառայությունից` ընթանում է հետաքննություն:

Ի դեպ, Խոսքի ազատության պաշտպանության կոմիտեի նախագահ Աշոտ Մելիքյանը դեպքից հետո գնացել է Լեզվաբանական համալսարան` միջադեպի հետ կապված մանրամասներ ճշտելու համար:

Ըստ նրա` բուհի անվտանգության աշխատակիցները անմիջապես թաքցրել են իրենց վկայականները եւ հրաժարվել որեւէ մեկնաբանություն ներկայացնել:

Իսկ Վալերի Բրյուսովի անվան պետական լեզվաբանական համալսարանից եւ ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին մեկնաբանություններ ստանալ չհոջողվեց: Սկզբում բուհի ռեկտորի` Սուրեն Զոլյանի քարտուղարուհին ասում էր, որ ռեկտորը տեղում չի, հաջորդ անգամ ասաց, որ խորհրդակցության է, իսկ վերջին զանգին էլ պատասխանեց պահակը` նշելով, որ աշխատանքային ժամը արդեն վերջացել է եւ չգիտի, թե հիմա որտեղ է ռեկտորը եւ որեւէ մեկն ընդհանրապես ղեկավարությունից:

----------

Աբելյան (13.03.2009)

----------


## Annushka

> Հակոբջանյան Հրաչյա (ԵՊԼՀ լեզվաբանության ամբիոն)


 Հակոբջանյանի մասին երբեք նման բան չեմ լսել, անձամբ ինձ էլ ա դաս տվել ու գերազանց եմ ստացել,առանց գումարի, շատ մակարդակով էլ քննություն էր վարում մարդը.  նույնն էլ իմ մյուս համակուրսեցիները կհաստատեն, ովքեր պատրաստված էինեկել: Նա շատ լավ մասնագետ ա ու խելացի, բարի,լավ անձնավորություն: Զարմանում եմ, որ նրա նկարն էլ է հայտնվել այդ շարքում: Նա խիստ է վերաբերվում, դա ճիշտ ա, բայց հոյակապ մարդ ա, ու չեմ հավատում, որ երբևէ գումարով գնահատական է դրել: Նա նաև բուհի ռեկտոր է, ու իր բուհի ուսանողները բոլորն էլ շատ են սիրում նրան:Ուղղակի չպատասխանողներին կտրում ա, իսկ պատասխանողներին էլ խիստ ա մոտենում: Նրա կինն էլ ա դասախոս, ու շատ լավ մասնագետ ա, արդար ու բանիմաց: Այ սա արդեն հաստատ  ի զուր են կպցրել: 
Մի զրպարտեք մարդկանց "օբիժնիկի: նման, լավ էլի: :Angry2:  ինձնից արդարամիտ չլինեք, էլի... ամբողջ կուրսին եմ քարշ տվել ռեկտորի մոտ՝ վատ դասախոսին ռադ անելու համար ու հասել եմ իմ նպատակին:
Իսկ Բաբայանը և Ավագյանը նույն Բրյուսովից իրոք ահավոր տպեր են :Cool:

----------

Chuk (13.03.2009), Elmo (13.03.2009), Norton (13.03.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (14.03.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Էդ Շամշյանի գլխին միշտ գալովի ա, խեղճը։ Բայց երանի իրան, ամենահայտնին ա ֆոտոլրագրողների մեջ, ապրի, որ կուրսային էի գրում, մամուլի ակումբի արխիվի մեջ իրա անունը շատ ա հիշատակված՝ որպես ոտնահարված լրագրողի։


դե լավ էլի, Լու'ս, էդ ո՞նց ա լինում, որ անընդհատ հենց իրան են ծեծում ու ոտնահարում... ճիշտ է` շատ հաճախ ինքն իսկապես մեծ վտանգի գնալով լուրջ նյութեր է ձեռք բերում, բայց, ասենք, էս դեպքում, երբ առանձնապես մեծ գաղափարի հետևից չէր գնացել Բրյուսով, հաստատ ինքն է իրեն կրակը գցել... էդ ո՞նց է ուրիշները կարողանում են լեզու գտնել, ինքն անընդհատ փորձանքների ու լեզվակռիվների մեջ է ընկնում, էն էլ ԲՈՒՀի հսկիչների հետ...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.03.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> վայ, ուրեմն ինքը էն դասախո՞սն ա, որ ինչքան համալսարանում տեսնում եմ, ասում եմ, էլի ԼՏՊ-ն
> Ախր շաաաատ նման ա


 :LOL: 
մի քանի անգամ տեսել եմ




> Սամվել Աբրահամյան


մեզ անգլ էր տալի, նորմալ մարդ էր
էն մեր ամենասուսուփուս դասախոսներից էլ կարող ա սպասեի, բայց իրանից հեչ չեմ սպասում



> Առաքել Թասլաքյան


ինքը մեր զամդեկանն ա, ու էն մարդկանցից ա, որ ֆակուլտետի վիճակով միշտ հետաքրքրված ա, բոլորին ինչով կարում, հասնում ա, մի խոսքով, էն, որ մեր ֆակուլտետը իրա ներքին անցուդարձով ամենալավերից ա, հիմնականում իրա շնորհիվ ա
ինձ որ մի հատ հինգ ա դզմզել` լրիվ ձրի  :Jpit: 
ընդհանրապես ասած, իրա մասին լիքը կեղտոտ խոսակցություններ են ֆռֆռում, ընդհուպ մինչև էն, որ ինքը ջահել վախտ բռնաբարության համար դատվել ա

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Տեփոյանին, ինքը մեր ամենաուժեղ մասնագետներից մեկն ա, ու որպես մարդ իրան մեր ֆակուլտետում համարյա բոլորն էլ սիրում են:
Քննությանը բան չգիտեի, ինձ հինգ դրեց, որ "հետո չասես կարմիր դիպլոմս փչացրեց", առանց կաշառք վերցնելու: Թե չէ կարար փող վերցնելով էլ դներ:

Հա, ու մեկ էլ, Թասլաքյանն ու Տեփոյանը ընդդիմադիր են:

----------


## Moon

> դե լավ էլի, Լու'ս, էդ ո՞նց ա լինում, որ անընդհատ հենց իրան են ծեծում ու ոտնահարում... ճիշտ է` շատ հաճախ ինքն իսկապես մեծ վտանգի գնալով լուրջ նյութեր է ձեռք բերում, բայց, ասենք, էս դեպքում, երբ առանձնապես մեծ գաղափարի հետևից չէր գնացել Բրյուսով, հաստատ ինքն է իրեն կրակը գցել... էդ ո՞նց է ուրիշները կարողանում են լեզու գտնել, ինքն անընդհատ փորձանքների ու լեզվակռիվների մեջ է ընկնում, էն էլ ԲՈՒՀի հսկիչների հետ...


Սեդ ջան անձամբ իրան չեմ ճանաչում, կարողա անհանդուրժող ա, բայց դե միևնույն ա, լրագրողին չի կարելի ծեծի ենթարկել, եթե էդ մարդը առանց օրենքի խախտման իր գործն ա անում, հետաքննությունը ցույց կտա

----------


## ars83

> Հրես.


Որևէ տեղ ամբողջական ցուցակը կա՞։ Թվարկված մարդկանցից ոչ ոքի ծանոթ չեմ։

----------


## Ambrosine

> վայ, ուրեմն ինքը էն դասախո՞սն ա, որ ինչքան համալսարանում տեսնում եմ, ասում եմ, էլի ԼՏՊ-ն
> Ախր շաաաատ նման ա


Մի դասախոս էլ ունեմ, որ տոչնի Լևոնի երիտասարդությունն է, բայց անունը չեմ գրի այստեղ, որ հանկարծ վաղը չհայտարարեն, որ ինքն էլ է կաշառակեր, ուղղակի շտապելիս մոռացել էին իր նկարն էլ փակցնել :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Մի դասախոս էլ ունեմ, որ տոչնի Լևոնի երիտասարդությունն է, բայց անունը չեմ գրի այստեղ, որ հանկարծ վաղը չհայտարարեն, որ ինքն էլ է կաշառակեր, ուղղակի շտապելիս մոռացել էին իր նկարն էլ փակցնել


Ով Լևոնին դեմքով նման ա նրանց նկարներին նախապատվություն ե՞ն տվել: :LOL:

----------

Moon (14.03.2009), Լեո (13.03.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

http://www.miasin.am/am/comments/33.htm

ես էլ ավելացրեցի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ով Լևոնին դեմքով նման ա նրանց նկարներին նախապատվություն ե՞ն տվել:


եթե իրոք Հայկոյի ասած դասախոսներն էլ ընդդիմադիր են, ուրեմն կեղտոտ խաղ է սկսել սերժ ազատիչը. ուզում է ազատել իրեն խանգարող դասախոսներին /ինքը կառավարման խորհրդի նախագեն ա/

----------


## azat11

Չգիտեմ ինչ ստանդարտներ են կիրառել, բայց ես քանիսին որ ճանաչում եմ, իրոք կաշառակերներ են, այն էլ փիս կաշառակերներ, տարեկան ասենք 40-50 հազար դոլար են հավաքում առնվազն:

----------


## Nareco

Մեր իրավաբանականից էլ դեկանով, զամդեկանով մի քանի դասախոսներով ներկայացված են եղել....  
Բոլոր ազդեցիկները մի խոսքով...  Ոչ ոք սուրբ չի, բայց դա հարցի լուծում չի:

----------

Moon (14.03.2009)

----------


## azat11

> Մեր իրավաբանականից էլ դեկանով, զամդեկանով մի քանի դասախոսներով ներկայացված են եղել....  
> Բոլոր ազդեցիկները մի խոսքով...  Ոչ ոք սուրբ չի, բայց դա հարցի լուծում չի:


Էլ մի սկսեք.... Զարմանալի հոգեբանությունա, մեծ մասդ վատ եք համարում...
Ի"նչ եք իրավախեղդ անում, բոլոր ատյաններում գրեթե բոլոր ընտրությունները համարվեցին ազատ և թափանցիկ, հիմա ոնց հասկանանք միտինգները :Smile:  , ի"նչ երկակի ստանդարտների կամ լուծումների մասինա խոսքը...
Օրինակ, ով չգիտի.
 Ժողից
 Գևորգյան Սուրիկին, Բադանյան Լուկաշին

Համալսարանից
  Տնտեսագիտականի և իրավաբանականի դեկաններին, Մարզպանյան Հարութին (որն ի դեպ մի քանի օր առաջ 17 տարեկան ուսանողուհու հետ փախել էր)

Բրյուսովից` Հակոբջանյանին

Կաշառք բառը հորինելուց նրանց են պատկերացրել, հետո հորինել :Smile: 

Շատ լավ են արել, միգուցե ցանկն ամբողջական չի, չի էլ կարող լինել, ո"ր միտինգում են բոլոր տականքների քաջագործությունները վերլուծում? Կաող եք այդ նույն բուհերից նշել այլ կաշառակերների, որոնք ավելի նենգ են և ավելի մեծ կալիբր ունեն????????

----------


## Chuk

Azat11, ուղղակի հանրահավաքի գնացողների համար ի տարբերություն էստեղ «այո» քվեարկած շատերի օրենքը անիմաստ բան չի, մարդու իրավունք ասածը անիմաստ բան չի: Ավելին ասելու կարիք չունեմ:

----------


## azat11

> Azat11, ուղղակի հանրահավաքի գնացողների համար ի տարբերություն էստեղ «այո» քվեարկած շատերի օրենքը անիմաստ բան չի, մարդու իրավունք ասածը անիմաստ բան չի: Ավելին ասելու կարիք չունեմ:


Ես էլ եմ հանրահավաքի գնացող և հաստատում եմ ասածդ: Բայց եթե օրենքն աշխատեր, բողոքի այլ ձևերը քիչ կկազմակերպվեին: Քանի" կաշառակերության փաստ գիտես և քանիսի" դեպքում ես օրենքին դիմել: Կամ միտինգում քի"չ մարդու ենք կաշառակեր անվանում, ուր են իրավական ապացույցները?

----------

Morpheus_NS (14.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էլ եմ հանրահավաքի գնացող և հաստատում եմ ասածդ: Բայց եթե օրենքն աշխատեր, բողոքի այլ ձևերը քիչ կկազմակերպվեին: Քանի" կաշառակերության փաստ գիտես և քանիսի" դեպքում ես օրենքին դիմել: Կամ միտինգում քի"չ մարդու ենք կաշառակեր անվանում, ուր են իրավական ապացույցները?


Նայում եմ հարցման արդյունքները հենց թեկուզ էս թեմայում ու տեսնում եմ, թե տվյալ խումբը ինչքան հասարակական վստահություն ա վայելում: Էսքանը բավարար ա հասկանալու համար, որ ռիսկային սենց ակցիայում էդ խմբի արածը ես չեմ կարող գնահատել, առավել ևս, որ ինչպես գրեցի թեմայում, առնվազն մի նորմալ մարդու անուն էդ ցուցակում հայտնվելու մասին իմացել եմ, իսկ գրառումներից պարզ է դարձել, որ ինքը միակը չի: Էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ ավելին:

----------


## Annushka

> Էլ մի սկսեք.... Զարմանալի հոգեբանությունա, մեծ մասդ վատ եք համարում...
> Ի"նչ եք իրավախեղդ անում, բոլոր ատյաններում գրեթե բոլոր ընտրությունները համարվեցին ազատ և թափանցիկ, հիմա ոնց հասկանանք միտինգները , ի"նչ երկակի ստանդարտների կամ լուծումների մասինա խոսքը...
> Օրինակ, ով չգիտի.


 Լավ, էլի, անհիմն հայտարարություններ անելով պայքարի չեն ելնում: Ապացույցներ են պետք: Այ դու բոլոր բուհերից մարդկանց ես նշել վստահությամբ, բայց համոզված ե՞ս, որ քո նշած մարդիկ կաշառակեր են: Ախր ես անձամբ մի քանի մարդկանց նկար ու անուն եմ տեսել, որոնք հարյուր տոկոս արդար մարդիկ են, ուղղակի չեն նշանակել ծույլիկներին, որոնք էլ վրեժխնդրությունից դրդված զրպարտել են ու քննությունից հետո լուրեր տարածել, որ դասախոսը կաշառակեր ա, ու իրեն կտրել ա, քանի որ փող չի տվել, փոխանակ ասեր, որ իրա նման ոչխարը չի  պարապել ու դրա համար կերել ա: Ցավը նա ա, որ իսկական կաշառակերներին թողել են ու կպցրել նրանց նկարները, ում նկատմամբ " օբիժնիկ" ուսանողները վատ են արտահայտվել ժամանակին: Իսկ այդ սերժանտները ինչի՞  չեն փակցրել սերժական լկտի ու իրոք կաշառակեր դասախոսների նկարները, ովքեր իրոք արժանի են պախարակման: Ինչի՞ չեն փակցնում ընտրակաշառք վերցրածների ցուցակները նույն կերպ,կամ ցույցերի ժամանակ կառավարության կողմից գումարով սադրանք հրահրողների, անկարգություն սարքողների  ու խանութներ թալանողների անուները, որ բռնեն ու սատկացնեն մարդիկ, հըն՞....... կամ այն ուսանողների, այն դեբիլների, որոնք այնքան բութ ու անուղեղ են, որ իրենք խելքով մի տրամվայի տակ ընկած երեք էլ չեն կարում ստանան, ու տանում փող են տալիս, հետո ասում բլաբլաբլա..ես գիտեի, բայց ինձ չդրեցին: Չկա տենց բան, իմացողը միշտ էլ ստացել ա: Իսկ ապատեղեկատվություն մի տարածիր, եթե ապացույցներ չունես: :Angry2:

----------

Jarre (19.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Կամ միտինգում քի՞չ մարդու ենք կաշառակեր անվանում, ու՞ր են իրավական ապացույցները:


Սա ինձ էլ հետաքրքրեց:
Ու՞ր են :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Սա ինձ էլ հետաքրքրեց:
> Ու՞ր են


Նու, անունը բեր, թե կոնկրետ ու՞մ են միտինգին և ով է կաշառակեր անվանել, խոսենք:

----------


## Elmo

Էէ՜ ասի չգրեմ, չեղավ:
Ժողովուրդ դասախոսի վերցրած կաշառքը օրհնանք ա: Նախ ասենք, որ սովորողին միշտ էլ դնում են, այսինքն կաշառքը վերցնում են չսովորողից: Լավ ասենք չվերցնեն ու չորով կտրեն: Չեք գնալու՞ դրա կրկնակին ռեկտորին կամ տասնապատիկը զինկոմին տաք, որ բանակ չտանեն: Գնալու եք:
Համ էլ էդ նույնն ա ինչ գնաս մարմնավաճառի ծառայություններից օգտվես, հետո էդ խեղճ աղջկա նկարները պատին կպցնես «մարմնավաճառներ» վերնագրով:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Միտինգում շատ մարդու են «որակավորել»… Տարբերությունն այն է, որ ի տարբերություն մի քիչ լավ կամ վատ ապրող, այս համակարգի զոհ դասախոսների, բժիշկների, ուսուցիչների, մանր ու միջին շատ չինովնիկների, դատաիրավական, օրինապահ համակարգի բազմաթիվ ներկայացուցիչների, հանրահավաքներում «որակավորում» ստացած մարդիկ իրենց գործունեությամբ կազմաքանդում են պետություն, հալածում են ժողովրդին, չհաշված այն, որ նրանց կատարած գրեթե բոլոր անօրինական, հակասահմանադրական արարքներն ունեն ապացույցներ… ուղղակի բանի տեղ դնող չկա… Կարդացեք, նայեք, ծանոթացեք, կտեսնեք, որ այդպես է:

----------


## Chuk

> Միտինգում շատ մարդու են «որակավորել»… Տարբերությունն այն է, որ ի տարբերություն մի քիչ լավ կամ վատ ապրող, այս համակարգի զոհ դասախոսների, բժիշկների, ուսուցիչների, մանր ու միջին շատ չինովնիկների, դատաիրավական, օրինապահ համակարգի բազմաթիվ ներկայացուցիչների, հանրահավաքներում «որակավորում» ստացած մարդիկ իրենց գործունեությամբ կազմաքանդում են պետություն, հալածում են ժողովրդին, չհաշված այն, որ նրանց կատարած գրեթե բոլոր անօրինական, հակասահմանադրական արարքներն ունեն ապացույցներ… ուղղակի բանի տեղ դնող չկա… Կարդացեք, նայեք, ծանոթացեք, կտեսնեք, որ այդպես է:


Մարկիզ ձյա, որակումը որակում, էդ գիտենք, բայց մի հատ հիշացրու էլի, կաշառակեր-ով ինչ-որ անձի որակե՞լ են  :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Նու, անունը բեր, թե կոնկրետ ու՞մ են միտինգին և ով է կաշառակեր անվանել, խոսենք:


Անուններ այս պահին չեմ հիշում: Բայց հիշում եմ, որ անուններ շատ են հնչեցվել:
Եթե դու հիշում ես, խնդրում եմ դու ասա:

----------


## Chuk

> Անուններ այս պահին չեմ հիշում: Բայց հիշում եմ, որ անուններ շատ են հնչեցվել:
> Եթե դու հիշում ես, խնդրում եմ դու ասա:


Կաշառակե՞ր: Չէ, չեմ հիշում  :Think:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Համ էլ էդ նույնն ա ինչ գնաս մարմնավաճառի ծառայություններից օգտվես, հետո էդ խեղճ աղջկա նկարները պատին կպցնես «մարմնավաճառներ» վերնագրով:


 :Shok:  :Xeloq:  դա~...

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես էլ գրեմ... մի քիչ անկեղծանամ  :Blush: 
Ուրեմը հեռու չեմ գնում, հենց մեր տանը իմ եղբոր հետ կապված պատմություն պատմեմ .
Լավ սովորողա, պոլիտեխնիկի ուսանող, ու ի զարմանս ինձ այս երեք տարիների ընթացքում չէի լսել որ ասի մեր էս ինչ դասախոսը կաշառքովա դնում:Դե ես մտածեցի, որ երևի նրանք գիտեն դրա մասին ովքեր չեն սովորում ու գնահատական են ստանում մենակ վերջում դիպլոմ ստանալու համար.Ու տենց էլ կա շատ-շատերի համար, բայց... էս հունվար ամսվա քննություններին եղբայրս  մնումա բաց դուռ, զարմացանք բալորս, ինչի՞ :Think:   բա դե, գիտեք դասախոսը չի դնում...հետո պարզվեց բաց դուռ մնացածներից շատերը համարյա բոլորը փողով ստացան իրենց 3ները, բայց դե եղբորս 3 կամ 4 պետք չէր հետագայի համար, վերջը քննության ժամանակ երբ մնացել էր մենակ ինքը, որ կաշառք չէր տվել, բայց պատրաստ էր մենակ թե 5 ստանա, դասախոսը ինչ ասի որ լավ լինի՞- Ես քեզնից փող վերցնել չեմ կարա, արի քո 4 դնեմ գնա,ես 5 ոչ մեկին չեմ դնում,իսկ քեզ էլ ցածր դնել չեմ կարա.
Էսքանը, հիմա ի՞նչ, չեմ հասկանում, ոնց մտածում եմ չեմ հասկանում դասախոսի մտածողությունը.  Էն դեպքում, երբ մարդ ասումա, ես պատասխանում եմ իմ 5ի համար:Եթե 5 ա ստանում ուսանողը, դա չի՞ նշանակում դասախոսը իրա աշխատանքը լավա անում ու դա իրա աշխատանքի արդյունքնա  :Think: 
Դասախոս էլ կա, դասախոս էլ... ու նենց չի որ մենակ ուսանողներն են մեղավոր, երբ կաշառքա վերցվում, բայց ուսանողի մեղավորությունը շատ անգամ շատա.

----------


## Elmo

> դա~...


Ինչի՞ ես զարմանում: Չլինի կաշառք տվող, չի լինի նաև կաշառակեր: Չլինի մարմնավաճառի մոտ գնացող, չի լինի մարմնավաճառ, չլինի թմրամոլ, չի լինի թմրավաճառ:
Տվյալ դեպքում կաշառք տվողները կաշառակեր են դիմակազերծում: Որը ընդունելի չէ:

----------

Annushka (14.03.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Չլինի կաշառք տվող, չի լինի նաև կաշառակեր:


մի հատ էլ դա~...
դե թե որ էդպես վստահ եք, էս երևույթի միակողմանիության վրա, խդնրում եմ օգնեք ինձ.
Սովորում եմ Թատերական ինստիտուտում: Գեղագիտության առարկայի դասախոսը շատ հաճելի, պատկառելի, մի քանի գրքերի հեղինակ, ԳԱԱ չգիտեմ ինչ մեծ մարդ է: Էս մարդու լեկցիաները միշտ ինչ-որ խառն են ու անհասկանալի, առանց նորմալ հերթականության և այլն: Ինքն էլ լավ միջոց է առաջարկում` գնեք իմ գիրքը 6000 դրամով ու էլ նեղություն մի քաշեք` լեկցիա գրել: Ես սա համարում եմ կաշառքի ուրույն միջոց, որը վերոհիշյալ դասախոսը հատկապես ակտիվորեն գործի դրեց նախորդ կիսամյակի ստուգարքից առաջ. ամբողջ կուրսում մենակ ես ու ընկերուհիս չգնեցինք (էդ ժամանակ դեռ ավելի էժաններն էլ էր առաջարկում), մենք ռեֆերատներ ներկայացրեցինք ու վաստակեցինք մեր зчт-ն: Հիմա էս կիսամյակ ընդհանրապես հանգիստ չի տալիս, մենակ տեսնեք, ոնց է միջանցքներում ուսանողների հետևից ընկած վազում, էստեղ-էնտեղ բռնացնում ու անմեղ ժօիտով գրքի փողն ուզում: (ամո~թ է, գալստուկիցդ ու մորուքիցդ ամաչիր)... հիմա մենակ նրա համար, որ ինքը պիտի սկսի իր շուկայական շատ բաց ու պարզ հարաբերությունները, ես չեմ հաճախում դասերին, թեև էլի տեսնում եմ, որ վերջում 3 կուրսերից հազիվ 1-2 հոգով մնանք, որ չենք գնի էդ գիրքը...իսկ էս կիսամյակի վերջում արդեն մենակ зчт/не зчт-ի հարց չէ, իր ընտրությունն ավելի մեծ ա էլինելու 1-5 սանդղակում:
Հիմա ի՞նչ, էրեխեքն են խնդրում, որ իր գիրքը սաղացնի մեր վրա՞... մարդ ուղղակի անհարմար էլ է զգում, որ շաբաթվա մեջ 2-3 անգամ միջանցքում էդ մեծ մարդը բռնացնում է ու խնդրում գիրք առնել, արդեն ուզում ես ոչ թե ինչ-որ գնահատականի համար, ուղղակի ամոթից տալ էդ փողն ու պրծնել...

----------

Աթեիստ (15.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (15.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Հիմա ի՞նչ, էրեխեքն են խնդրում, որ իր գիրքը սաղացնի մեր վրա՞... մարդ ուղղակի անհարմար էլ է զգում, որ շաբաթվա մեջ 2-3 անգամ միջանցքում էդ մեծ մարդը բռնացնում է ու խնդրում գիրք առնել, արդեն ուզում ես ոչ թե ինչ-որ գնահատականի համար, ուղղակի ամոթից տալ էդ փողն ու պրծնել...


Իսկ դու չգիտե՞ս, որ սոցիալական ծանր վիճակը մարդուն նույնիսկ սպանության ա դրդում: Ո՞վ ա էդ մարդուն էդ օրը գցել: Հալա թող պետությունը իրան մի 300 000 դրամ աշխատավարձ տա, տենամ գրքերը վաճառելու ա՞, թե նվեր ա տալու քեզ:
Հիմա վիրավոր ազատամարտիկներ կան, որ սարի պես տղամարդ են եղել, բայց ընկած ապրելու միջոց են վաստակում նենց մեթոդներով, որ իրանց կյանքում թույլ չէին տա: Բերեք իրանց էլ մեղադրենք մուրացկանության մեջ:
թե՞ քեզ թվում ա ինքը կայֆ ա ստանում հետևիցդ գիրքը ձեռը վազելուց:

----------

Sona_Yar (14.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (14.03.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դե մի քիչ էլ ես գրեմ էլի: Անձամբ ես էդ նկարները չեմ տեսել, բայց ասում են՝ մեր բուհից ոչ ոք չի եղել: Ու դա շատ լավ է. ոչ ոք անիմաստ տեղը չի վարկաբեկվել: Ես չեմ ասում, թե մեզ մոտ կաշառակերներ չկան: Բայց նրանք անհամեմատելի քիչ են ու երբևէ սովորող ուսանողին չեն նեղում: Վերցնում են միայն դուրս մնացող, ծույլ ուսանողներից: Ու այստեղ գալիս-հանգում ենք նրան, որ եթե չլինի կաշառատու, չի լինի և կաշառակեր:

----------

Annushka (14.03.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> թե՞ քեզ թվում ա ինքը կայֆ ա ստանում հետևիցդ գիրքը ձեռը վազելուց:


ես չեմ ասում, թե իր լուսանկարները պետք է պատերին փակցնել, սա բերում եմ որպես հակափաստարկ` քո գրածին. հիմա`

սա կաշառք է՞, թե՞ չէես ի՞նչ անեմ, չգնեմ գիրքն ու անհարմար զգա՞մ, թե՞ գնեմ ու ինձ էստեղ մեղադրեք կաշառքին զարկ տալու մեջ, որովհետև հայտարարում եք, թե ուսանողներն են դրանում մեղավոր:

----------


## Elmo

> ես չեմ ասում, թե իր լուսանկարները պետք է պատերին փակցնել, սա բերում եմ որպես հակափաստարկ` քո գրածին. հիմա`
> 
> սա կաշառք է՞, թե՞ չէես ի՞նչ անեմ, չգնեմ գիրքն ու անհարմար զգա՞մ, թե՞ գնեմ ու ինձ էստեղ մեղադրեք կաշառքին զարկ տալու մեջ, որովհետև հայտարարում եք, թե ուսանողներն են դրանում մեղավոր:


Ոչ դա կաշառք չէ: Գնել թե չգնել, դու ես որոշում, եթե առանց գնելու կարող ես ստանալ ուրեմն կաշառք չէ:
Դու գիրքը գնելով իրան մի օրվա հացի փող էլ ես տալիս, բայց ստեղ ոչ դու ես մեղավոր, ոչ ինքը, ստեղ մեղավորը պետությունն ա, որ իրան սոված ա պահում: Պետական այրերի նկարներն էլ տարեք կպցրեք, որ ամաչեն, որովհետև էդ իրանք են էդ դասախոսի հասանելիք փողը գրպենել:

----------

Annushka (14.03.2009), Moon (14.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (14.03.2009)

----------


## thereisnomonkey

Դասախոսների մի մասին ճանաչում եմ անձամբ, իմ իմացածները բոլորն էլ վերցրել են կաշառք: Չեմ կարող պնդել բոլորի կաշառակեր լինելը: Համաձայն եմ, որ այս ակցիան կարող էր օգտագործվել որոշ ազնիվ մարդկանց վարկաբեկելու համար: Կարծիք կա, որ սա ուղղված է ԵՊՀ ռեկտորի դեմ: Սակայն համոզված եմ, որ պետ. համալսարանում չկա որևէ դասախոս՝ ով ինքն է դրդում ուսանողներին կաշառք տալ: Այդ իսկ պատճառով անբարոյական եմ համարում էս տիպի կաշառք տվողի կողմից կաշառակերին մեղադրելը: Հանցագործը մեղադրում է հանցագործին՝ ինքը մնալով գաղտնի: Դասախոսի՝ որպես կաշառակերի բացահայտումը պետք է անի միայն իրավապահ համակարգի ներկայացուցիչ, քանի որ դասախոսն է հասարակության մտավորականությունը, մի քանի կաշառք տվող «ուսանողներ» իրավունք չունեն նրանց կաշառակեր անվանելու, առավել ևս բացահայտելու:
Իսկ ԵՊՀ-ի մասին մտածող «միասինը» թող ԵՊՀ խորհրդի նախագահի հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ պահանջեր նրանից հրաժարվել այդ պաշտոնից, որ համալսարանը մի քիչ քիչ ապականվի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.03.2009)

----------


## ars83

> սա կաշառք է՞, թե՞ չէ


Ոչ, քանի դեռ քննությունը չի կայացել և դու անպատրաստ ներկայանալով` «գերազանց» կամ «լավ» չես ստացել: Այդ դեպքում կարելի կլինի պնդել, որ կաշառք ես տվել՝ գնահատական ստացել:




> ես ի՞նչ անեմ, չգնեմ գիրքն ու անհարմար զգա՞մ, թե՞ գնեմ ու ինձ էստեղ մեղադրեք կաշառքին զարկ տալու մեջ, որովհետև հայտարարում եք, թե ուսանողներն են դրանում մեղավոր:


Ի՞նչ պիտի անես. առարկան սովորիր  :Smile:  Դասախոսություններից բացակայելն էլ քեզ հաստատ օգուտ չի բերի։ Կարևորը հո գիրքը կամ գնահատականը չի՞, գիտելիքն ա, չէ՞: Եթե գիրքը քեզ կօգնի գիտելիքներդ շատացնելու, կարող ես գնել, եթե ոչ /կամ առարկան չի հետաքրքրում/, կարող ես չգնել:

----------

Annushka (14.03.2009)

----------


## ivy

Իսկ կաշառք տվող ուսանողներին ինչո՞ւ չեն դիմակազերծում:

----------

Annushka (14.03.2009), Moon (14.03.2009), Աբելյան (14.03.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Վայ դե ով ինչ անում ա իրա խնդիրն ա,եթե տենց ա գտնում ճիշտ ու անում ա թող անի,կարողանում ա ,տալիս ա,իսկ սովորողն էլ թող իրա համար խելոք սովորի,Էդ կարողա դասախոսները լավ սովորող երեխեքին չեն սիրում ու պարտադրում են որ փող տան,չէ,սիրումեն էլ առաջ էլ տանում են,Հա լավ փողով ստացողն էլ եթե գիտելիք չունի մեկա առաջ չի գնա,Մարդիկ իմանում են լավ բժիշկ ա նոր են չէ գնում մոտը:նենց որ ԱՆՀՆԱՐԱ ԱՌԱՆՑ ՆՄԱՆ ԵՐԵևՈՒՅԹԻ ամբողջ աշխարհում էլ կա ու միշտ էլ կլինի:Թող նախ իրանց անգրագետ նախարարների ու պադգամավորների մասին խոսան նոր ուսանողների

----------

Annushka (14.03.2009), Քամի (14.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ կաշառք տվող ուսանողներին ինչո՞ւ չեն դիմակազերծում:


Այվի ջան, հո ինքնադիմանկարներ չե՞ն կպցնելու  :Think:

----------

Kuk (14.03.2009), Մարկիզ (14.03.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

մի հարց էի տվել գլխավոր մեղավորը ուսանողներին համարողներ, որոնք ոնց տեսնում ենք բավականին շատ են, անպատասխան մնաց, հուսով եմ պատասխանող կգտնվի
Դուք նույն ձև եք վերաբերվում, երբ դատավորին են կաշառք տալիս ու նա վերցնում է? Այդ դեպքում նույնպես տվողն է գլխավոր մեղավորը?ի դեպ ասեմ որ հաճախ տվողը հանցագործ է լինում

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կաող եք այդ նույն բուհերից նշել այլ կաշառակերների, որոնք ավելի նենգ են և ավելի մեծ կալիբր ունեն????????


այո կարող եմ :Smile: 
բա ինչ եմ էսքան ասում, որ գլխավոր ոզնիները չկան...

----------


## Elmo

> այո կարող եմ
> բա ինչ եմ էսքան ասում, որ գլխավոր ոզնիները չկան...


Ո՞նց չկան: Ես եմ տեսել ոզնիները: Հայլուրով: Սեղանին դրած էին, ոստիկանապետն ու եսիմ ով բացատրում էին:

----------


## Dragon

> Կուզենայի, որ Ակումբի իրավաբանները հաստատեն կամ ժխտեն ասածս, բայց կարծում եմ մարդկանց նման վարկաբեկումը, առանց կոնկրետ ապացույցներ ներկայացնելու, քրեորեն պատժելի արարք է:


Միանշանակ պատժելի է:

«ՀՀ Քրեական օրենսգիրք  Հոդված 135.
 Զրպարտությունը 
1. Զրպարտությունը` ուրիշի պատիվն ու արժանապատվությունը նվաստացնող կամ բարի համբավն արատավորող ակնհայտ սուտ տեղեկություններ տարածելը` 
պատժվում է տուգանքով` նվազագույն աշխատավարձի հարյուրապատիկից հինգհարյուրապատիկի չափով: 
2. Սույն հոդվածի 1-ին մասով նախատեսված արարքները, որոնք կատարվել են կրկին անգամ` 
պատժվում են տուգանքով` նվազագույն աշխատավարձի երեքհարյուրապատիկից հազարապատիկի չափով կամ ազատազրկմամբ` առավելագույնը մեկ տարի ժամկետով:
(135-րդ հոդվածը խմբ. 09.06.04 ՀՕ-97-Ն)»

Իսկ ակցիան միայն զզվանք է առաջացնում, դա քաղաքական արշավ էր համալսարանի եվ որոշ կոնկրետ մարդկանց դեմ: :Bad: Կային մարդիկ որ իրոք կաշառք են վերցնում, բայց մարդիկ էլ կային, որոնց ընդամենը վարկաբեկել են եվ զրպարտել:
Իսկ ընդհանրապես այո մեր երկրում հիմնականում վերից վար կոռուպացված են եվ կաշառակեր: Սկսած հասարակ հիվանդանոցի պահակից վերջացրած երկրի բարձրագույն ղեկավարությամբ: Մենք դեռ այդիսի հասարակարգի չենք հասել որ կարողանանք պայքարել դրա դեմ: Սա բոլորն էլ գիտեն եվ ընդամենը քաղաքական նկատառումներից ելնելով են ձեվացնում թե պայքարում են: Իրականում նպատակները շատ ավելի նենգ են: Բայց դրա մասին հետո:

Հ.Գ. Միասինականներ լավ հիշեցեք երբ *մի բան* օգտագործում են հետո դրա հետ ինչ են անում:

----------

azat11 (21.03.2009), Chuk (15.03.2009), Norton (15.03.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (16.03.2009), Ուրվական (14.03.2009)

----------


## Aliq

:Angry2: Ես հանդիպեցի իմ դասախոսներից մեկի`Տեփոյանի նկարին,ահավոր զայրացա,բոլորն էլ գիտեն,որ ինքը չի վերցնում,մարդուն բառիս բուն իմաստով վարկաբեկեցին :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Միանշանակ պատժելի է:


*Dragon*, համաձայն չեմ։


> 1. Զրպարտությունը` ուրիշի պատիվն ու արժանապատվությունը նվաստացնող կամ բարի համբավն արատավորող *ակնհայտ սուտ* տեղեկություններ տարածելը` 
> պատժվում է տուգանքով` նվազագույն աշխատավարձի հարյուրապատիկից հինգհարյուրապատիկի չափով:


Ուշադրություն դարձրու նշածս հատվածին։
Զրպարտություն հանցակազմի պարտադիր հատկանիշա, որ սուբյեկտը համոզված լինի, որ իր կողմից տարածվող տեղեկությունը սուտ է, տվյալ դեպքում այդ հատկանիշը բացակայում է։ Տվյալ արարքը կարող է որակվել միայն որպես վիրավորանք :Wink: 
Թեմայում դրա մասին արդեն գրել էի http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1612441&postcount=22

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ի՞նչ պիտի անես. առարկան սովորիր  Դասախոսություններից բացակայելն էլ քեզ հաստատ օգուտ չի բերի։ Կարևորը հո գիրքը կամ գնահատականը չի՞, գիտելիքն ա, չէ՞: Եթե գիրքը քեզ կօգնի գիտելիքներդ շատացնելու, կարող ես գնել, եթե ոչ /կամ առարկան չի հետաքրքրում/, կարող ես չգնել:


Նույն մեթոդով մեզ մոտ "դասավանդում էր" մեղվաբուծության դասախոսը։ Գիրքը գնում ես, ստուգարք ստանում ես, չես գնում` չես ստանում։
Բողոքել էլ չես կարող, որովհետև "դասախոսը" ռեկտորի բարեկամն էր, թե չի բժշկականում ու՞մ էր պետք մեղվաբուծությունը։
Այդ տարին բոլորը գիրքը գնեցին 2000 դրամով, հաջորդ տարի եղբայրս նույն գիրքը գնեց արդեն 3000-ով։
Բոլոր գրքերի վրա գրվում էր ուսանողի անունը, որպեսզի չկարողանայիր խաբել թե արդեն գնել ես։
Եթե "դասախոսը" այնքան փող ուներ, որ կարողացել էր գիրք տպել (որում ի դեպ իր կենսագրությունն էր, ոչ թե պետքական ինֆորմացիա), կարող էր նորմալ բան գոնե ստիպել գնել, որպեսզի ես մինչ օրս չափսոսայի այն 2000 դրամը, որը թվեցի այդ թշվառին։

Հ․Գ․
Փողը տալու օրվան նախորդող ամեն օր սպասում էի, թե երբ է նա մահանալու (տարիքը մոտ էր), որպեսզի ես ստիպված չլինեի կաշառք տալ։

----------


## Ahik

> Նույն մեթոդով մեզ մոտ "դասավանդում էր" մեղվաբուծության դասախոսը։ Գիրքը գնում ես, ստուգարք ստանում ես, չես գնում` չես ստանում։
> Բողոքել էլ չես կարող, որովհետև "դասախոսը" ռեկտորի բարեկամն էր, թե չի բժշկականում ու՞մ էր պետք մեղվաբուծությունը։
> Այդ տարին բոլորը գիրքը գնեցին 2000 դրամով, հաջորդ տարի եղբայրս նույն գիրքը գնեց արդեն 3000-ով։
> Բոլոր գրքերի վրա գրվում էր ուսանողի անունը, որպեսզի չկարողանայիր խաբել թե արդեն գնել ես։
> Եթե "դասախոսը" այնքան փող ուներ, որ կարողացել էր գիրք տպել (որում ի դեպ իր կենսագրությունն էր, ոչ թե պետքական ինֆորմացիա), կարող էր նորմալ բան գոնե ստիպել գնել, որպեսզի ես մինչ օրս չափսոսայի այն 2000 դրամը, որը թվեցի այդ թշվառին։
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Փողը տալու օրվան նախորդող ամեն օր սպասում էի, թե երբ է նա մահանալու (տարիքը մոտ էր), որպեսզի ես ստիպված չլինեի կաշառք տալ։


Էտ թրջված բիձուն ես էլ գիտեմ, մեր մոտ էլ էր կարդում նույն առարկան, հասկանում եմ որ անկապ էր, բայց ո՞ր առարկան ես կյանքում 2000 դրամով ստացել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էտ թրջված բիձուն ես էլ գիտեմ, մեր մոտ էլ էր կարդում նույն առարկան, հասկանում եմ որ անկապ էր, բայց ո՞ր առարկան ես կյանքում 2000 դրամով ստացել:


Ես բոլոր առարկաները ստացել եմ "անվճար"։ Եթե բիձու վրայից մարդու հոտ գար, չէի ափսոսա տվածս գումարը։ Նա հաստատ չէր վաստակել։

----------


## Ahik

> Ես բոլոր առարկաները ստացել եմ "անվճար"։ Եթե բիձու վրայից մարդու հոտ գար, չէի ափսոսա տվածս գումարը։ Նա հաստատ չէր վաստակել։


Խոսքս նրա մասինա, որ անշառ դասախոսա եղել, ոչմեկին ոչ դուրսա թողել իրան փող չտալու համար, ոչէլ սարսափելի գումարներա կլպել, ուղղակի մի կերպ իր հացի փողնա հանել:
Հակառակ վերը նշածիս կասեմ, որ դասախոսներ կան, որոնք zilli (չգիտեմ էլ ճիշտ եմ գրել թե չե, ես էտ ֆիրմայի շոր հագնող ծանոթ չունեմ) ֆիրմայի շորեր են հագնում, բա սրանց ինչ կասեք :Bad:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Բոլոր գրքերի վրա գրվում էր ուսանողի անունը, որպեսզի չկարողանայիր խաբել թե արդեն գնել ես։


մերը ոչ միայն անունն է գրում, տաղանդավոր աքրոտիկոսներ ու քառյակներ է կազմում  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Խոսքս նրա մասինա, որ անշառ դասախոսա եղել, ոչմեկին ոչ դուրսա թողել իրան փող չտալու համար, ոչէլ սարսափելի գումարներա կլպել, ուղղակի մի կերպ իր հացի փողնա հանել:
> Հակառակ վերը նշածիս կասեմ, որ դասախոսներ կան, որոնք zilli (չգիտեմ էլ ճիշտ եմ գրել թե չե, ես էտ ֆիրմայի շոր հագնող ծանոթ չունեմ) ֆիրմայի շորեր են հագնում, բա սրանց ինչ կասեք


 :LOL:  
 :Bad:  
որ ասեմ, նեղանալու ես  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նույն մեթոդով մեզ մոտ "դասավանդում էր" մեղվաբուծության դասախոսը։ Գիրքը գնում ես, ստուգարք ստանում ես, չես գնում` չես ստանում։
> Բողոքել էլ չես կարող, որովհետև "դասախոսը" ռեկտորի բարեկամն էր, թե չի բժշկականում ու՞մ էր պետք մեղվաբուծությունը։
> Այդ տարին բոլորը գիրքը գնեցին 2000 դրամով, հաջորդ տարի եղբայրս նույն գիրքը գնեց արդեն 3000-ով։
> Բոլոր գրքերի վրա գրվում էր ուսանողի անունը, որպեսզի չկարողանայիր խաբել թե արդեն գնել ես։
> Եթե "դասախոսը" այնքան փող ուներ, որ կարողացել էր գիրք տպել (որում ի դեպ իր կենսագրությունն էր, ոչ թե պետքական ինֆորմացիա), կարող էր նորմալ բան գոնե ստիպել գնել, որպեսզի ես մինչ օրս չափսոսայի այն 2000 դրամը, որը թվեցի այդ թշվառին։
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Փողը տալու օրվան նախորդող ամեն օր սպասում էի, թե երբ է նա մահանալու (տարիքը մոտ էր), որպեսզի ես ստիպված չլինեի կաշառք տալ։


Իսկ մեր վախտով արդեն գիրք չէր սաղցնում, սուսուփուս դնում էր ստուգարքը այն պարզ պատճառով, որ ռեկտորն արդեն փոխվել էր… Դրանից երկու տարի անց ընդհանրապես առարկան վերացավ մեր բուհից:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դե ես հենց սկզբից էլ նշել էի, որ ռեկտորի "դոբրո"-ով էր մեզ ստիպում կաշառք տալ։
Ընդհանրապես նախորդ ռեկտորը (Վիլեն Հակոբյան) հայտնի կաշառակեր էր, ու շատ դասախոսնր սպիտված էին նույն կերպ աշխատել, որոհետև երբ դասախոսը ուզում էր մեկին դուրս թողնել, ռեկտորն էր փողը վերցնում ու դասախոսին ստիպում դրական նշանակել։

----------


## Dragon

> *Dragon*, համաձայն չեմ։Ուշադրություն դարձրու նշածս հատվածին։
> Զրպարտություն հանցակազմի պարտադիր հատկանիշա, որ սուբյեկտը համոզված լինի, որ իր կողմից տարածվող տեղեկությունը սուտ է, տվյալ դեպքում այդ հատկանիշը բացակայում է։ Տվյալ արարքը կարող է որակվել միայն որպես վիրավորանք
> Թեմայում դրա մասին արդեն գրել էի http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1612441&postcount=22


Իսկ բոլորի համար հակառակու՞մ են համոզված եղել, որ  կաշառակեր են: Հաստատ չէ: Ում ասել են, ինչ ձեռները տվել են, կպցրել են: Էստեղ լռիվ քաղաքական պահեր են: Ոչ թե իմ ու քո համար են անում այլ իրանց ներքին գզվռտոցի ու հաշիվների, շահի, հաշվեհարդարի: 
Գոնե մեկի մասով արդեն անհերքրելի ա, որ ակնհայտ սուտ տեղեկություն են տարածել ու զրպարտել: Մյուսներինը եթե ենթադրենք որ էդպես չի, արդեն էդ մեկը հերիք ա: Խոսքս են դիվանագետի մասին ա, որ ակնհայտ սուտ ձեվով ներկայացրել էին ԵՊՀ դասխոս ու կաշառակեր, ի դեպ իրանք շատ լավ գիտեին որ դա էդպես չի, որ նա կաշառակեր չի եվ առավել եվս դասխոս, ուղղակի պատվերն էր էդպես իջացվել: 
Կոնկրետ ես դեպքի համար իմ հիշատակած հոդվածի որակումը *լռիվ իրավաչափ է* Ռեալիստ ջան: Ես են էդ իրականացնողներին ճանաչում եմ ու միանշանակ կարամ ասեմ, որ իրանք պիտակավորվածներից ոչ բոլորին են ճանաչել ու համոզված եղել որ կաշառակեր են: Մինչդեռ հակառակում մի շարք դեպքերում հստակ հակառակ կարծիքի կամ հակվածությունն են ունեցել:

Նաեվ մնում եմ են կարծիքիս, որ դա հարցեր լուծելու լավագույն միջոցը չէ: Դա համընդհանուր արատ է եվ իմիտացիաների ու քաղաքական դիվիդենտներ շահելու համար ԵՊՀ նախկին ուսանողների կողմից անգիտակցաբար ու պատեհապաշտությամբ սեփական բուհը ծաղրուծանակի ենթարկելու փոխարեն, ավելի լավ կլիներ ռեալ պայքարեին, ռեալ եվ օրենքի շրջանակներում, քրեկան գործերով ու փաստերով:

Հ.Գ.  Եթե քաղաքակա պատվեր չլիներ վաղուց քրեական գործ կհարուցեին զրպարտության համար: Չեն անում, որովհետեվ պատվերը շատ վերեվներից է իջեցվել ու բոլորս տեսել ենք որ շատ վերեվների հետ իրավական հարթության մեջ պայքարելը անիմաստ է, մի բան էլ տուժում ես:

Առհասարակ ես պատմության մեջ շատ մութ պահեր կան, իրականացնողներն էլ շատ հետաքրքիր քաղաքակացված անցյալ ունեն, դեռ ուսանողական տարիներից, բայց սրա մասին մի ուրիշ անգամ եվ ոչ ֆոռումում:  :Smile:

----------


## Dragon

> *Dragon*, համաձայն չեմ։Ուշադրություն դարձրու նշածս հատվածին։
> Զրպարտություն հանցակազմի պարտադիր հատկանիշա, որ սուբյեկտը համոզված լինի, որ իր կողմից տարածվող տեղեկությունը սուտ է, տվյալ դեպքում այդ հատկանիշը բացակայում է։ Տվյալ արարքը կարող է որակվել միայն որպես վիրավորանք
> Թեմայում դրա մասին արդեն գրել էի http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1612441&postcount=22


*Սխալ ես մեկնաբանում:
Ոչ թե զրպարտողը պիտի գիտակցի որ ակնհայտ սուտ է, այլ այդ ինֆորմացիան պետք է ակնհայտ սուտ լինի: Իսկ ցանկացած մեղադրանք առանց փաստերի ակնհայտ սուտ է:*

Ոչ թե պարտադիր հատկանիշ է, այլ սուբեկտիվ կողմ է, իրավախախտի ունեցած վերբերմունքը իր արարքի նկատմամբ ընդամենը խստացնող կամ մեղմացնող հանգամանք է:

----------

eduard30 (04.02.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Սխալ ես մեկնաբանում:
> Ոչ թե զրպարտողը պիտի գիտակցի որ ակնհայտ սուտ է, այլ այդ ինֆորմացիան պետք է ակնհայտ սուտ լինի: Իսկ ցանկացած մեղադրանք առանց փաստերի ակնհայտ սուտ է:
> 
> Ոչ թե պարտադիր հատկանիշ է, այլ սուբեկտիվ կողմ է, իրավախախտի ունեցած վերբերմունքը իր արարքի նկատմամբ ընդամենը խստացնող կամ մեղմացնող հանգամանք է:


Սխալ չեմ մեկնաբանում, ոնց թե պարտադիր չէ? :Shok: տվյալ հանցակազմի համար պարտադիր հատշանիշ է, *սուբյեկտիվ կողմը հանցակազմի 4 պատրադիր հատկանիշներից մեկն է, առանց որի հանցագործությունը բացակայում է:* Տվյալ հանցակազմում սուբյեկտիվ կողմը բնութագրվում է միայն ուղղակի դիտավորությամբ։ *Նրա դիտավորությունը պետք է լինի իր համար ակնհայտ սուտ տեղեկությունը տարածելը, տվյալ դեպքում բարեխիղճ մոլորությունը բացառում է պատասխանատությունը։* Դիվանագետին սխալմամբ այդ ցուցակում ընդգրկելը նույնպես բարեխիղճ մոլորություն է , քանի որ դասախոսի փոխարեն նրա որդու նկարն էին տեղադրել պարզապես :Wink: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է քաղաքական պատվեր լինելուն, դա պարզ էր իմ համար առաջին իսկ պահից, հարցը նրանում է, որ հազիվ կաշառակերներին կաշառակեր անվանեցին բարցրաձայն ու կապ չունի թե ում միջոցով դա արվեց



> Ոչ թե պարտադիր հատկանիշ է, այլ սուբեկտիվ կողմ է, իրավախախտի ունեցած վերբերմունքը իր արարքի նկատմամբ ընդամենը խստացնող կամ մեղմացնող հանգամանք է:


 :Shok: սուբյեկտիվ կողմը ընդամենը խստացնող կամ մեղմացնող հանգամանք է??? այսինքն ասածիցդ ստացվում է որ եթե մարդ անմեղ է՝ չի գիտակցել իր արարքի հանրորեն վտանգավորությունը և արարքի հետևանքները դա խստացնող կամ մեղմացնող հանգամանք է???? Քրեական օրենսգրքի հոդվածների կեսից շատը պատասխանատվություն են սահմանում միայն ուղղակի դիտավորությամբ մեղքի ձևով կատարված արարքների համար, այդ ոնց է ստացվում որ ընդամենը խստացնող կամ մեղմացնող է :Think: Հ*անցագործի վերաբերմունքը իր կատարած արարքի նկատամամբ՝ մեղքը, կարևորագույն հատկանիշն է մարդուն պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու համար*

----------

Kuk (29.03.2009)

----------

